# The no name driveler #183



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2015)

good one Wy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


 By George, I think he got it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> By George, I think he got it!



Who's George


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bout to be cannonball time.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Raining in the 30903


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's George


my baby sista.............. sssshhh, she don't like me tellin e'ry one that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout to be cannonball time.





Wycliff said:


> Raining in the 30903


 here we go again........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

maybe I should have named it the numbers driveler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Sitting in Augusta. .


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Good lil shower here at da 30656


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm hawngray. .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

hope all is well Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks wc.  SUPER hot chick sitting across from me.  Gonna try and sneak a picture.   Crap she just left.  She was gorgeous.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 17, 2015)

Afternoon drivelers


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 17, 2015)

Great name for a thread


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> maybe I should have named it the numbers driveler


really.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. .


uuummmm.............neva mind.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

She wasn't wearing any panties or bra..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Sup Mark?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd pay a large amount of money to see her nekkid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd suck her toes..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

That is a great song by a great band Wy. We got to see them in concert bout 2 weeks ago. If was kinda like an old Hippie get together.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

nuttin in 99122


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

at Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Ky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd suck her toes..



With my wife watching. . Hehe


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Afternoon Wy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

WAKE UP QUACK  you're dreamin again


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd suck her toes..



odd


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With my wife watching. . Hehe



drank her dirty bath water?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

The debil is beating his wife in the 30680.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

nothing in the 30046


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Stuck inside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey birddog5.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

got nothin but this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sunshine in the 30680.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

at some point it rained in the 30046 and i missed it....cars are wet.

Hope this update helps


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> at Quack


don't encourage him............


hdm03 said:


> at some point it rained in the 30046 and i missed it....cars are wet.
> 
> Hope this update helps


yes, yes it does, thank you.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

If it only helps one person; it was well worth my time and effort


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2015)

Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Pops was a beatnik before he was a hippie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 17, 2015)

HEY!!!
Happy late birthday Mil.  Happy Birthday W2H


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Louie


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Leroy. 
Happy birthdays!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2015)

Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY!!!
> Happy late birthday Mil.  Happy Birthday W2H





mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all.


 Buh-Bye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2015)

Quack is gonna get left in Augusta someday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2015)

Just went out and it started raining on me.   Got back to the house and poof the rain stopped.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2015)

GW = dark clouds ova his head!

Evening folks... Back to the plastic factory tonight!!! Let the good times roll!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess everyone done clocked out and headed to the house but me


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

And Bog gonna be on the nightshift by hisself


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack is gonna get left in Augusta someday.




Please, Please, Please don't make Ms Dawn leave him over here in Augusta. This place is already full of "crazies"!!!!    



   On second thought, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad idea after all because Quack could put all of these crazies to shame and then maybe they would want to leave town and head to Washington, D. C. where the "REAL CRAZIES" live !!!!  Yep, if Quack could get all of these crazies that I see everyday here in Augusta to leave and head to Washington, D.C., then I would cast my vote for the "Quackster For President" in a heartbeat !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> GW = dark clouds ova his head!
> 
> Evening folks... Back to the plastic factory tonight!!! Let the good times roll!





BOG, try your best to stay cool tonight and get some rest when you can if that is possible !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Guess everyone done clocked out and headed to the house but me




Wycliff, I am beginning to believe that you love working just as much as BOG and the Quackster !!!  

I think that it is time for you three guys to ban together and become the "Three Amigos" and wreak havoc on the rest of the world for about a month or so !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> And Bog gonna be on the nightshift by hisself



Not sure if I can go through it alone....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Stopped in Wrens on the way home and ate at Peggy's, them folks know they got some good groceries !!!  Fried poke chops, buttabeans, blackeyedpeas, macncheese and konebread !! 


Wy, you and EE need to meet one there one off day.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stopped in Wrens on the way home and ate at Peggy's, them folks know they got some good groceries !!!  Fried poke chops, buttabeans, blackeyedpeas, macncheese and konebread !!
> 
> 
> Wy, you and EE need to meet one there one off day.



Never been there, but it sounds like a plan


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stopped in Wrens on the way home and ate at Peggy's, them folks know they got some good groceries !!!  Fried poke chops, buttabeans, blackeyedpeas, macncheese and konebread !!
> 
> 
> Wy, you and EE need to meet one there one off day.




Quack,  Is your face still hurting from your tongue slapping it back and forth after eating all of those good groceries.  I ate there last Thursday (Turkey & Dressing day), then Wednesday of the week before and Friday the week before that !!!!  Yep, Pork Chops one meal, beef tips and rice another meal, and Fried catfish on Fridays.  Fantastic fried chicken everyday too.  Those butter beans, candid yams, mac & cheese, black eyed peas, potato salad and those cornbread muffins are all delicious.  They also have some really good desserts too.



Wycliff said:


> Never been there, but it sounds like a plan



Wycliff, you just don't know just what he has been missing all off these years.

I am all for that because I have loved their food for the past 35 years or so.  I tried my best to get Ms Peggy to set up a satellite Restaurant here in Augusta because it would be a Gold Mine for sure but she never could be in two places at once!!!!   She honestly would put most other places out of business if she could have the same cooks at each restaurant.    When the new guy bought out Peggy's Restaurant  several months ago, they ONLY lost one cook in the process.  The new owner is the guy that also owns the BBQ, Steak and Seafood Restaurant on the south end of town by the Railroad Crossing.  I've heard from a lot of people that his food is delicious there too.
 


Their food is the absolute best that I have ever eaten and it is always consistent.  I think that it is currently $ 9.25 for your choice of a meat and three vegetables, muffin/bread and iced tea.   I promise that you won't leave hungry either.

Heck, lots of times, I get a wild hair and just leave about 11:30 AM and drive to Wrens for lunch.  I have a close friend that is a Jefferson County Commissioner, and lots of times, I will call him to check and see if I can meet him for lunch that day.  He also works for the city of Wrens and his office is only about 150 yards away from Peggy's which makes it convenient.

I am going to Texas in about 10 days from now for a couple of weeks.  Teresa is having more health related problems  so I really need to spend some quality time with her. 

Heck, if we can't do it before I go to Texas, then I would love to do it after I get back then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Yall makin me hawngry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2015)

Quack's tongue might be a hurting but it is from panting at the doc's office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack's tongue might be a hurting but it is from panting at the doc's office.



Quack = in time out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Werd Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Waz up Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2015)

The morning forecast is for Tuesday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2015)

BOG, have you survived the night shift that is always filled with lots of hard work and heat ?????

Inquiring minds want to know!!!!  


OK, Drivelers, it is time to get up, shake a leg, get your MOJO on, put your best foot forward, get a move on, get your groove on, shake a tail feather, get your rear in gear, and MOST of all do your best to be a productive citizen today and pass it on !!!!  


Now where is Gobblin with that huge pot of fresh brewed coffee this morning ????   I need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BOG, have you survived the night shift that is always filled with lots of hard work and heat ?????
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!!
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^ duah!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^^^^ duah!!!!!



I was typing and taking too long to correct my spelling this morning and I didn't see you already unloading that big pot at the time.  Heck, if it had been a snake, it would have bitten me 100 times, I guess !!!!  


PS:  As usual, you are right on time !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2015)

Well EE have you drink drank drunk enough go juice yet?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2015)

Where is BOG this morning ??????  I am getting worried about him for sure !!!!!  Sure hope that he is not asleep yet !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Morning.....good rain here yesterday afternoon and last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

Good morning folks! I survived EE .. not so sure about the folks in the crash I seen on the way home!!! It looked horrible... Hwy 61 south right at the Bartow Paulding line!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE have you drink drank drunk enough go juice yet?




Yep, I am wide awake and hoping that this rain will get out of here for the next couple of hours so that I can deliver a shipment this morning.




Wycliff said:


> Morning



Good Morning Wycliff.  If you haven't read it, Go back and read post # 61 up above.  





Jeff C. said:


> Morning.....good rain here yesterday afternoon and last night.




Chief, how about you hold that rain over your way for another couple of hours or so!!!!  I've got a delivery to make.





blood on the ground said:


> Good morning folks! I survived EE .. not so sure about the folks in the crash I seen on the way home!!! It looked horrible... Hwy 61 south right at the Bartow Paulding line!




Good Morning BOG.  Glad that you survived another night filled with hard work.  Also hope that the people involved in the accident also survived because those things have a tendency to ruin your day, your week, and your life for sure.  

I will catch up with everybody later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes sir they do! That stretch of road is very dangerous for sure!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning folks! I survived EE .. not so sure about the folks in the crash I seen on the way home!!! It looked horrible... Hwy 61 south right at the Bartow Paulding line!



That's a bad stretch of road anymore. Too many folks driving way to fast through there.



Oh...morning erey buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe we can set something up for Tuesday or Wednesday of next week EE


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

Howdy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Howdy!



HEllOOOO ladies.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess everyone is busy today


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

no time to talk


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

day shift should be outlawed


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

this getting up early stinks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> HEllOOOO ladies.


Hiya Fluffy!


Wycliff said:


> I guess everyone is busy today


just finished figuring the deposit.......... I split yours out, hope they don't catch on to us!


Wycliff said:


> this getting up early stinks


early bird gets the worm, pppffffttt, I'd rather sleep late & have a steak, tyvm!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> early bird gets the worm, pppffffttt, I'd rather sleep late & have a steak, tyvm!



But the second rat gets the cheese


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 You survived last night's storm. My rain gauge only holds 2" of water & it was over flowing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


heyyyy, I didn't see you slip in here!


Wycliff said:


> But the second rat gets the cheese


 unless the first one that's in the video......... lemme go find it.........


Crickett said:


> You survived last night's storm. My rain gauge only holds 2" of water & it was over flowing


all we got was a sprinkle-sprinkle.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey Wy!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> HEllOOOO ladies.





Wycliff said:


> I guess everyone is busy today


Payroll done. 


Crickett said:


> You survived last night's storm. My rain gauge only holds 2" of water & it was over flowing



One of the best storms we've had in a while. Wish I coulda enjoyed it. Wasn't feeling up to par.
I LOVE a good storm.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> all we got was a sprinkle-sprinkle.........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the best storms we've had in a while. Wish I coulda enjoyed it. Wasn't feeling up to par.
> I LOVE a good storm.



I don't mind the rain & thunder. I just don't like the strong winds & lightning. That skeers me.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wy!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I don't mind the rain & thunder. I just don't like the strong winds & lightning. That skeers me.



Yep. The wind was pretty intense. Saw a BIG oak limb down in the lot this morning. Glad there wasn't a car parked down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wy!!!!!!! :rofl



  


PM ing the tractor and they gave me wrong air filter.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wy!!!!!!!



I don't care who ya are that's flat out FUNNY 

Oh yea and a good smokey mornin to yall


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Nearest Massey Ferguson dealer is 60 miles from me. The dealership that gave me the wrong filter is 12 miles away, but no longer is a Massey dealer. They want over $100.00 for after market 2 stage air filter and have to order it. The  Massey dealer 60 miles away has both for $50.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh, last leftova hamburger for me and the last of the Hornet 22 BBQ for Jag. That was some goot 22 BBQ!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody had the Lays 'southern biscuits and gravy' tater chips? I just tasted them, didn do much for me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nearest Massey Ferguson dealer is 60 miles from me. The dealership that gave me the wrong filter is 12 miles away, but no longer is a Massey dealer. They want over $100.00 for after market 2 stage air filter and have to order it. The  Massey dealer 60 miles away has both for $50.00.


road trip!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh, last leftova hamburger for me and the last of the Hornet 22 BBQ for Jag. That was some goot 22 BBQ!



Cheeckun fingers & tater tots........... and a coke


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> road trip!
> 
> 
> Cheeckun fingers & tater tots........... and a coke



Yep, think I'm gonna have to take the ride. Back roads all the way, so at least it will be somewhat scenic. Take Jag for a ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Reckon I'll make that ride. I'm a little worried though because the guy in parts said to bring my filter with me.   

I said, "dude, do you have it or not, and why do I need to bring the old one?" He said, "The computer says we have them, but it shows 2 different ones, but then states they are the same".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Holler later!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Chief gonna be hollering at the parts dude today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, think I'm gonna have to take the ride. Back roads all the way, so at least it will be somewhat scenic. Take Jag for a ride.





Jeff C. said:


> Holler later!





Wycliff said:


> Chief gonna be hollering at the parts dude today


 he gonna step up & be a leader!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Showing him how to be a leader


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dropped my french fry


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dropped my french fry



10 second rule


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dropped my french fry





Wycliff said:


> 10 second rule


blow it off & eat that thang, there is starving children in China!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody had the Lays 'southern biscuits and gravy' tater chips? I just tasted them, didn do much for me.



I haven't tried them yet but I don't see how that lady can win a million $'s for something Larry the Cable guy released over a year ago. She didn't really invent a new flavor.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 10 second rule





Keebs said:


> blow it off & eat that thang, there is starving children in China!



Not off this floor


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Not off this floor



I was about to say........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

small thunder shower in the 30606. Sun is out now. It's gonna be another one of those days.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

rain in thunder in da 30046


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> rain in thunder in da 30046



I aint neva seen rain in thunder.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Clear skies here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice outside in Ttown. You could say beautiful


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Not off this floor



Wimp


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm ready for a nap


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

everyone must be taking a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2015)

I heard a storm blow through a little while ago.   Trapped in a window less room so don't know how much but the boomers were loud.   

Today is going to be a 12 hour+ day.   grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

What is for supper?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Wimp


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I heard a storm blow through a little while ago.   Trapped in a window less room so don't know how much but the boomers were loud.
> 
> Today is going to be a 12 hour+ day.   grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> What is for supper?


seems all the rain is missing my place!
Oh & supper you ask?  
Crockpot supper tonight!  whole skinless cheekun boobies, covered in cream of chicken soup and some kind of Italian seasoning mix, gonna put that over noodles with some greens on the side........... can't wait to try it!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

is billy in here?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2015)

dang keebs; that be sounding good to deaf


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief gonna be hollering at the parts dude today



Idjit was nowhere in sight when I got there! 

However, there was a hawt lil country gal, just couldn't bring myself to holler at her.  

And, he gave me the wrong price on the filters....they still cost a hunnert dollas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Stoopid gps took me the shortest route on the way, but it dang sure wasn't the quickest. I came home the longer route and made it back quicker.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Idjit was nowhere in sight when I got there!
> 
> However, there was a hawt lil country gal, just couldn't bring myself to holler at her.
> 
> And, he gave me the wrong price on the filters....they still cost a hunnert dollas!







 the old bait and swap works every time


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

Storms are rockin here in the 30132


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> dang keebs; that be sounding good to deaf


'ing it is............


Jeff C. said:


> Idjit was nowhere in sight when I got there!
> 
> However, there was a hawt lil country gal, just couldn't bring myself to holler at her.
> 
> And, he gave me the wrong price on the filters....they still cost a hunnert dollas!


 well, did ya get it?

well dang, look at the time............ and here comes Fluffy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Storms are rockin here in the 30132



Just had a small shower, but hearin some thunder clappers in the near distance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 'ing it is............
> 
> well, did ya get it?
> 
> well dang, look at the time............ and here comes Fluffy!!!



Yep, wasn't drivin 120 miles round trip and not gettin them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

anyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2015)

anyone

I think you were the only holding down the fort last night blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2015)

Guess I'll brew up some coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well Happy HUMP DAY to you BOG and Gobblin.

Dang storms came through and about knocked me out of bed last night.  Heavy rains, wind, thunder and lightning like crazy.  I woke up at 3:30 AM this morning and just couldn't go back to sleep for whatever reason.  


Now I really do need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I also need the license number from that 18-wheeler that ran over me during the night as well.  Gosh, I feel lousy this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Mornin early birds.....heavy rain earlier in the night here too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2015)

Mernin kids... Look at me... Home before 11:30!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone
> 
> I think you were the only holding down the fort last night blood.



Looks like it G! That's okay, I just hope it stays cloudy all day... Kinda like sleeping at night!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Good morning, another day in paradise


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

How was the cheekun Keebs
Sounds good, but I don't really do crock pots.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How was the cheekun Keebs
> Sounds good, but I don't really do crock pots.


J didn't care for it and she's the "Italian" cuisine person........  The gravy part should/could've been thicker to go with the noodles, but really, it wasn't that bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


howudoin?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How was the cheekun Keebs
> Sounds good, but I don't really do crock pots.



why come you don't do crock pots?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Bert finally got a hold of a couple of MizT's sofa cushions while I was outside once and in the restroom on another occasion. She isn't going to be too happy about this one today. She's already aware of the other one. Just wish I had caught him doing it while he was wearing that ecollar. 

Fortunately, I believe she will be able to repair them as I caught him on both occasions before it was too far gone.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Bert going to be sleeping outside now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



Fair to midland, thanks!  

And you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bert going to be sleeping outside now



If he knows what's good for him he will go take a nap now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> why come you don't do crock pots?


I know, right?  I have printed off a list of recipes to try, sure beats heating up the kitchen and doesn't take long to add a side or two to go with whatever is cooking! win-win!!


Jeff C. said:


> Bert finally got a hold of a couple of MizT's sofa cushions while I was outside once and in the restroom on another occasion. She isn't going to be too happy about this one today. She's already aware of the other one. Just wish I had caught him doing it while he was wearing that ecollar.
> 
> Fortunately, I believe she will be able to repair them as I caught him on both occasions before it was too far gone.


 ruh-roh!


Jeff C. said:


> Fair to midland, thanks!
> 
> And you?


can't complain........... you know the sayin.......... wouldn't do any good, nobody would listen no way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

MizT and daughter just don't get it with a dog(puppy) in the house.

They go out and buy stuffed animals for them to play(tear up) with and pull all the stuffing out of. Then, they wonder why when the puppy has ravaged that stuffed animal to pieces and is no longer interested in it or bored with it, it finds another stuffed item(sofa cushion) that hasn't been ripped apart and scattered into little pieces yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> why come you don't do crock pots?


Don't ask me. H22 does crock pot stuff at work all the time. I just aint neva tried it. 


Jeff C. said:


> MizT and daughter just don't get it with a dog(puppy) in the house.
> 
> They go out and buy stuffed animals for them to play(tear up) with and pull all the stuffing out of. Then, they wonder why when the puppy has ravaged that stuffed animal to pieces and is no longer interested in it or bored with it, it finds another stuffed item(sofa cushion) that hasn't been ripped apart and scattered into little pieces yet.



Jeff fa fa takin up for Bert.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and daughter just don't get it with a dog(puppy) in the house.
> 
> They go out and buy stuffed animals for them to play(tear up) with and pull all the stuffing out of. Then, they wonder why when the puppy has ravaged that stuffed animal to pieces and is no longer interested in it or bored with it, it finds another stuffed item(sofa cushion) that hasn't been ripped apart and scattered into little pieces yet.


bless their hearts.................. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't ask me. H22 does crock pot stuff at work all the time. I just aint neva tried it.
> 
> 
> Jeff fa fa takin up for Bert.


Girl please, you don't know what you're missing!  I always did chili & soup in mine, but started using it more in the summer just so I wouldn't have to go in & cook a whole meal each night!  crock pot = more cannonball time too!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff fa fa training that pup to be a leader


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Good mid morning

Got the poop scared out of me yesterday when the canyon suddenly became full of smoke   It was so thick it blocked the sun out every now and then and had that smell of burning trees and grasses. Took a ride but saw no plumes of smoke and it just turned out to be blowing in instead thankfully. Went out today and took these ( across the Columbia River) that's not a ridge above the hill its a WALL of smoke like what hit here yesterday. It's better so far today but a shift in the wind can change that....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Now for the cute stuff from the ride


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Send rain to the Northwest please


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't ask me. H22 does crock pot stuff at work all the time. I just aint neva tried it.
> 
> 
> Jeff fa fa takin up for Bert.



 

You're right, I am! Actually, it's called shifting blame.....ain't my fault.   



Keebs said:


> bless their hearts..................
> 
> Girl please, you don't know what you're missing!  I always did chili & soup in mine, but started using it more in the summer just so I wouldn't have to go in & cook a whole meal each night!  crock pot = more cannonball time too!



Bless their butts! 





hdm03 said:


> Jeff fa fa training that pup to be a leader



Training him to be a well behaved, obedient dog indoors and out.

I am his Master, Alpha Male, Patriarch!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> why come you don't do crock pots?



Crock pot duck and goose shreaded BBQ


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You're right, I am! Actually, it's called shifting blame.....ain't my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Flooding and BIG lightning in the 30606. 
Flooded in the 30680 yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, I am! Actually, it's called shifting blame.....ain't my fault.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

And the dogs!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Chief, just let us know how that throwing the blame works out for you


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

nothing in the 30046 right now


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

lots of rain yesterday in the 30028


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief, just let us know how that throwing the blame works out for you



I already did, they fell for it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I already did, they fell for it!



Congrats Jeff fa fa.


I was just telling the billy boys bout catching that seagull last year. Remember that? 
I got all upset and all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats Jeff fa fa.
> 
> 
> I was just telling the billy boys bout catching that seagull last year. Remember that?
> I got all upset and all.



  

Yes I do!

 I was freaking out because I thought we were going to attacked by a PETA mob. Then I realized where we were!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs H TUTU fishes in da treez


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mrs H TUTU fishes in da treez




Stupid seagull flew right into my line and got his wing caught. I thought I had a real good bite at first. 
Then I got upset cause I felt bad for him.  He finally got unstuck and flew away. Fast, fast, fast as he could.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> I was freaking out because I thought we were going to attacked by a PETA mob. Then I realized where we were!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mrs H TUTU fishes in da treez



You ought to see Mr tutu. He sits wayyyyy back from the surf, so he can watch the idjits that are walking along and don't even notice he has a surf rod and line out in the water and just keep walking into the line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You ought to see Mr tutu. He sits wayyyyy back from the surf, so he can watch the idjits that are walking along and don't even notice he has a surf rod and line out in the water and just keep walking into the line.



He takes great pleasure in that. 
Some folks just aint beach wise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Been booming all day in the 30606. Sounds like a war zone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Building shakin and whatnot.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You ought to see Mr tutu. He sits wayyyyy back from the surf, so he can watch the idjits that are walking along and don't even notice he has a surf rod and line out in the water and just keep walking into the line.



 I bet they look like someone that walked into a spider web


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He takes great pleasure in that.
> Some folks just aint beach wise.



Ain't that the truf! 



Wycliff said:


> I bet they look like someone that walked into a spider web



Purty much, yes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I bet they look like someone that walked into a spider web




Then they look up at H22 like it's HIS fault.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2015)

Off to the dr. for a check up on my BP & new meds........... don't think I'll come back to work..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

hard rain in the 30046 for about 3 minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Came a flood here in the MON, I slept thru it . .


Been off werk fo 2 weeks, headed back in tonight, ready to get back in my routine !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

You starting your 84 hr weeks?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Hay wy


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Labs, has the smoke cleared any today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Did for a while but coming back again. All depends on wind direction.  Smells like I got a campfire going in the house


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Labs house = cracker barrel


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

This is the best I can find of what's burning. 

I'm located west of Spokane (eastside of the state) and about 20 miles south of the carpenter fire.

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=ed0a7dad32fe4848b20c6f91c74c79ea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You starting your 84 hr weeks?





I don't think so, co-worker still having test run, but they've already told him they're gonna crack him open.


Glad I vacated when I did.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This is the best I can find of what's burning.
> 
> I'm located west of Spokane (eastside of the state) and about 20 miles south of the carpenter fire.
> 
> http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=ed0a7dad32fe4848b20c6f91c74c79ea





Wow that's a lot of fires, looks like they got you surrounded






Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think so, co-worker still having test run, but they've already told him they're gonna crack him open.
> 
> 
> Glad I vacated when I did.




Sounds like you going to be making a lot of extra money this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Wind sure has picked up here!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

no wind here...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2015)

slight breeze now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> slight breeze now



Quit talkin and it'll calm down


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Had a good shower in the 30903


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Mmmm, wifey cookin up some smashed red taters, fresh mountain grown Silver Quang kone on da cob, fresh snap beans and okra, biscuits, hambooger steak n gravy, sliced up home grown maters !!! 


Gonna eat good tonight at the chalkmine !!



Bet Charlie ain't gonna know me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Wybro and EE, hopefully I'll be off this weekend, and next Wed-Fri if ya'll wanna hook up at Peggys ?? 


I like going after the crowd, around 2ish ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmm, wifey cookin up some smashed red taters, fresh mountain grown Silver Quang kone on da cob, fresh snap beans and okra, biscuits, hambooger steak n gravy, sliced up home grown maters !!!
> 
> 
> Gonna eat good tonight at the chalkmine !!
> ...



Heck if I got feed like that I wouldn't have retired  that's worth going to work for  ....well almost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Heck if I got feed like that I wouldn't have retired  that's worth going to work for  ....well almost





Almost Mike almost . . she looks after me !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro and EE, hopefully I'll be off this weekend, and next Wed-Fri if ya'll wanna hook up at Peggys ??
> 
> 
> I like going after the crowd, around 2ish ??






It's up to EE ya'll let me know and I should be able to make it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmm, wifey cookin up some smashed red taters, fresh mountain grown Silver Quang kone on da cob, fresh snap beans and okra, biscuits, hambooger steak n gravy, sliced up home grown maters !!!
> 
> 
> Gonna eat good tonight at the chalkmine !!
> ...



Mann, that sounds goot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Light steady rain here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It's up to EE ya'll let me know and I should be able to make it





Uncle Mike will let us know shortly . .




Jeff C. said:


> Mann, that sounds goot!




Can't wait til I get to work Chiefbro !!  I be HAWNGRAY now !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Light steady rain here.





Getting a gracious plenty here.  Gonna be one 'o dem slip  n slide kinda nights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Time to get 'er done !!  I would ax Wybro, or Mike to drank a cold one for me, but I've had a plenty the last 2 weeks !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Ain't heard from my Nicbro, or my neph in awhile ??


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 19, 2015)

I know Nic has been around, not sure about Hankus


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Mike will let us know shortly . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give him time to wash his sock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I know Nic has been around, not sure about Hankus



Haven't see Hankus forever on here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmm, wifey cookin up some smashed red taters, fresh mountain grown Silver Quang kone on da cob, fresh snap beans and okra, biscuits, hambooger steak n gravy, sliced up home grown maters !!!
> 
> 
> Gonna eat good tonight at the chalkmine !!
> ...



toot a couple times and smell mail will refresh his memory if not the air quality.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done !!  I would ax Wybro, or Mike to drank a cold one for me, but I've had a plenty the last 2 weeks !!!



Thinkin of ya Quack just got back from droppin my pics off at the fair so picked up a COLD tall Keystone and it's 95 outside so going to sit down and try to remember what workin for a livin was like 

Oh and might just have to fire up a fatty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had a good shower in the 30903



Well,  at least you don't stink any... Wait you mean rain shower...  Nevermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well,  at least you don't stink any... Wait you mean rain shower...  Nevermind



Well well well, Looky here.....bOOM bOOM!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2015)

Howdy jeph


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Boomboom did a driveby !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2015)

Top of the Mernin lads!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Hiya Bloodbro, just me and you tonight . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bloodbro, just me and you tonight . .



We got it inda bag Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

Gotta meeting in da moanin, just had a 8hr MSHA meeting Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta meeting in da moanin, just had a 8hr MSHA meeting Tuesday.



you got to many meetings dude


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> you got to many meetings dude




No doubt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2015)

Tuna sammich and cantaloupe slices.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Hada huge suppa plate last night, I'm still full !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

'Bout time for the dreaded white screen . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for the dreaded white screen . .



Almost beat the screen this AM but in the midst of posting it went bam gotya'   but the coffee is still hot





just a couple mo hours gents.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been sitting here for over an hour waiting on the dang white screen to disappear !!!!  


Happy Thursday Morning to you Quack,BOG and Gobblin.  Looks like you two held things together during the night pretty well.  Gobblin, Thanks for showing up with lots of coffee too.

While I was waiting this morning, I read a lot of other things online and after seeing this one, I had to wipe a lot of tears out out of my eyes for sure as it brought back some dear memories to me as well.  

Click on this link and you will be amazed at this story.

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/08/...ng-grid7|main5|dl28|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-867127382


I definitely need some coffee this morning to help me get my rear in gear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Morning GW and EE, gotta wrap up some paper work...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did I mention that I am SOOOOO Hungry now !!!!!!!

I need some breakfast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Mornin gents!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Mornin Chiefbro !!! 


Reckon I need to give Hankus a call in the next day, or two.  He's liable to be in da big house..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2015)

mernin fellas... just about got thisan whipped!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Good day all, headed to da meeting .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> Reckon I need to give Hankus a call in the next day, or two.  He's liable to be in da big house..



Believe he is just working a lot. I've had a couple phone calls with him, but it's been a lil while.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2015)

Ol Tomboy Boots put the shmack on a nice gator didn't she!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Gotta take Jag to a Dr. appt. and the Dr. is not going to be there. So, I have to drive to Smyrna and have the appt at her office through a video conference!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol Tomboy Boots put the shmack on a nice gator didn't she!





Yes Yes she did 






Jeff C. said:


> Gotta take Jag to a Dr. appt. and the Dr. is not going to be there. So, I have to drive to Smyrna and have the appt at her office through a video conference!



 Do huh


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

Wy?

Mornin!  desk full of to-do things.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2015)

Homotree?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2015)

oh.....hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

30680 got on the ATL news. Super cell yesterday afternoon. I took a video, but don't know how to post it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 30680 got on the ATL news. Super cell yesterday afternoon. I took a video, but don't know how to post it.



 I didn't even know it.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 30680 got on the ATL news. Super cell yesterday afternoon. I took a video, but don't know how to post it.



Wow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I didn't even know it.



Girl. It was shaking the house. Flooding the yard. Didn't last long, but it was furious.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2015)

Morning

Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away. 

So far so good here no fire but covered up in smoke, sure wish these gray skies were rain cloudys instead of smoke . forcast not good a cool front moving in but no rain perdected just high winds (gust 30 to 40+ mph) not whats need for sure.

Heard on the news they think several of the fires in Idaho maybe from arsen if so and they catch whoever fire at a stake sound in line to me.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl. It was shaking the house. Flooding the yard. Didn't last long, but it was furious.



Yesterday or the day before? The one yesterday didn't seem to bad but the one the day before....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away.
> 
> ...


 I read about that this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

This was during the rain yesterday. Backyard was flooded.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away.
> 
> ...


That sucks, hope the fires stay away from you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away.
> 
> ...


Following this on the morning/evening news....... hope it stays away from ya'll!


Crickett said:


> This was during the rain yesterday. Backyard was flooded.


dddaaaaaaaaaannnnnngggggggggg!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> This was during the rain yesterday. Backyard was flooded.



Crickett dont need a pool, shes could swim in the yard. Prob. waist deep to her anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yesterday or the day before? The one yesterday didn't seem to bad but the one the day before....



This was from yesterday, but yes they have been bad all week. 
Your pool looks pretty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Crickett had to wear a life jacket to go feed the dogs yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away.
> 
> ...



 it don't come your way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yes Yes she did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A first for me! Just talkin into her computer monitor settin _ON_ her desk instead of her sittin _AT_ her desk



mrs. hornet22 said:


> 30680 got on the ATL news. Super cell yesterday afternoon. I took a video, but don't know how to post it.



Cool pic!!! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Another new fire started yesterday to the northwest several towns have been completely evacuated it's a big one and in the same general area as the one last year around Patros,Twisp and winthrop 3 fire fighter killed and 4 injured when their rig crashed trying to get away.
> 
> ...



No bueno Mike....wish yall would get some rain!!



Crickett said:


> This was during the rain yesterday. Backyard was flooded.



 Holy schmoly!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett had to wear a life jacket to go feed the dogs yesterday.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Crickett dont need a pool, shes could swim in the yard. Prob. waist deep to her anyway.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was from yesterday, but yes they have been bad all week.
> Your pool looks pretty.



It's a mess back there. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett had to wear a life jacket to go feed the dogs yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

We went the junk food route today, Big Mac and fries on the way home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Probly gonna have to go lie down, got a throbbin earache that just came out of nowhere and jumped on me this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We went the junk food route today, Big Mac and fries on the way home.


Fried poke chop, french style green beans & an awesome (not made by me) pasta salat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fires and Floods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Holler at yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We went the junk food route today, Big Mac and fries on the way home.


Love a big mac. Once a year. Kinda like basketti. 


Keebs said:


> Fried poke chop, french style green beans & an awesome (not made by me) pasta salat!


You won. Dang that sounds good tadeaf.


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later!


Feel betta Jaff fa fa.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fires and Floods.


 I know, makes ya go "Hhhhmmmmm"............


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later!


sweet dreams, darlin'!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won. Dang that sounds good tadeaf.


it was, now I need a nap, I got seconds on that pasta salat.......... it's going home with me today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, makes ya go "Hhhhmmmmm"............
> 
> sweet dreams, darlin'!
> 
> it was, now I need a nap, I got seconds on that pasta salat.......... it's going home with me today!



Tell me bout it. What all was in it?  I love me some pasta salit.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Fried poke chop, french style green beans & an awesome (not made by me) pasta salat!



 We had fried pork chops for dinner last night. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. What all was in it?  I love me some pasta salit.



I have a recipe for an awesome pasta salad. I might share it with ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We went the junk food route today, Big Mac and fries on the way home.


love me some big macs!!


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later!


Ok, later..



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love a big mac. Once a year. Kinda like basketti.
> 
> You won. Dang that sounds good tadeaf.
> 
> Feel betta Jaff fa fa.


Love me some sketti,


Mrs. V made some veg. beef soup outta left over steaks, mmm good.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Crockpot poke chops and green beans


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> love me some big macs!!
> Ok, later..



you don't say


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

4 mohowas


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. What all was in it?  I love me some pasta salit.


bells, onions, bow tie & spiral noodles, not sure about how they made the dressing part, but it was sho nuff good!


Crickett said:


> We had fried pork chops for dinner last night.
> I have a recipe for an awesome pasta salad. I might share it with ya.


share, I love new recipes!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bells, onions, bow tie & spiral noodles, not sure about how they made the dressing part, but it was sho nuff good!
> 
> share, I love new recipes!



I'll post it in the cafe. I haven't made it in a while but now y'all talking about it Imma gonna have to make it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

That's it! I'm staying out of the PF. I clicked on a link that was posted & I got some ad w/ a very obese chick......in a bikini......running on a treadmill!!! I can never unsee that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That's it! I'm staying out of the PF. I clicked on a link that was posted & I got some ad w/ a very obese chick......in a bikini......running on a treadmill!!! I can never unsee that!





Sorry Crickett, but they paid me a buncha $$$...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'll post it in the cafe. I haven't made it in a while but now y'all talking about it Imma gonna have to make it.



 sounds good except the green olives.............makes my mouth turn inside out thinkin 'bout them!


Crickett said:


> That's it! I'm staying out of the PF. I clicked on a link that was posted & I got some ad w/ a very obese chick......in a bikini......running on a treadmill!!! I can never unsee that!


  

ok, I'm outta heah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 4 mohowas





Another howanhalf and you're thru !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Crickett, but they paid me a buncha $$$...



 Quack, you are really a chick???


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another howanhalf and you're thru !!!



Yes sir, got it whipped now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Quack, you are really a chick???




Yes, yes I am.  A fat one too. 





Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, got it whipped now




Had a good one last night, hoping for 2 mo repeatzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Erybody wanna make fun of the fat kid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Go home Keebs,  you b on da ovatime !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat kid.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Fixing to grill me some more bacon wrapped corn with jalapenos.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm watching this TV show on HGTV & this couple paid $540k for a house that had to be remodeled. The house is only 1,400 sq ft!  It's a box! An old outdated box! 




KyDawg said:


> Fixing to grill me some more bacon wrapped corn with jalapenos.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

You need to stay out of the PF anyway Crickett.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Those people can be very hurtful sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Afternoon Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

And the rest of you youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You need to stay out of the PF anyway Crickett.





KyDawg said:


> Those people can be very hurtful sometimes.



I got thick skin & I can be hurtful too sometimes. Yall only see my nice & sweet side in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.

Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!

Thanks........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.

Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!

Thanks........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Chief, you know if there is anything we can do for you all you have to do is give me a call


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear Chief let us know if you need something more than the  that are being sent up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2015)

Chief,

Man that is terrible news, my friend.  My Prayers are being sent for your entire family at this time for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry to hear that Chief, you know if there is anything we can do for you all you have to do is give me a call





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear Chief let us know if you need something more than the  that are being sent up



Will do.......Thanks guys! 

I'll probably head to Athens tomorrow, for now hospice is coming to the home. They wanted to put him in a hospice facility, but both the facility and the hospital hospice have no room at this time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> 
> Man that is terrible news, my friend.  My Prayers are being sent for your entire family at this time for sure.



Appreciate it EE, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't been on here quite as much lately because of it, but when I have it's helped to take my mind off of it and I really appreciate you folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't been on here quite as much lately because of it, but when I have it's helped to take my mind off of it and I really appreciate you folks!



It is the heavy intellectual conversations that the drivelers have unlike the billy's of the world.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.
> 
> Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!
> 
> Thanks........



Dang Jeff.....I'm so sorry.  for yall.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that news Jeff. Our prayers are with you my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is the heavy intellectual conversations that the drivelers have unlike the billy's of the world.



 

Yall keep me on my toes for sure! 



Crickett said:


> Dang Jeff.....I'm so sorry.  for yall.







KyDawg said:


> Sorry to hear that news Jeff. Our prayers are with you my friend.



Thanks, Crickett and Charlie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Dang Jeff, had no idea.  Prayers sent for your Dad and your family, may he leave this old sorry world in peace and tranquility.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Jeff, had no idea.  Prayers sent for your Dad and your family, may he leave this old sorry world in peace and tranquility.



Appreciate it, Mill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Where's my bloodbro ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Leftovas tonight, hamburger steak n gwavy, green beans and okra, smashed red taters n gravy, homegrown sliced maters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my bloodbro ???



Had to hit the ground running tonight Quackbro! It was my wife's night to cook so I have McDonald's........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Come on 7am


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.
> 
> Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!
> 
> Thanks........



I'm so sorry to hear this Jeff prayers sent from the northwest for your dad , and you and your family.

Mike


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.
> 
> Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!
> 
> Thanks........



Sorry I missed your post Jeff.
Praying for you and your family in this time of need sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Had to hit the ground running tonight Quackbro! It was my wife's night to cook so I have McDonald's........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Mernin day shifters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm gonna get me some 'o dem gator hunting thongs to wear !!



Morning ladies and gentlemen !!!


Twelven mo howas !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna get me some 'o dem gator hunting thongs to wear !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new or used thongs???

morning drivelers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> new or used thongs???
> 
> morning drivelers





Used, they would already be broke in . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Used, they would already be broke in . .



Thanks for the memories?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks for the memories?





It'd be sumpin once you saw you'd neva forget.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

And speaking of alligator hunting.......well I'm not much of a gator hunter but I wouldn't mind in the assisting part !!!  

Yep, a 20 minute smile for sure!!!!



PS:  The really good news is that I don't have to drive to Griffin early this morning and grab someone by the collar and begin kicking tail just to get their attention.  The shipment will be arriving this morning finally.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

I still got the ones that you left in my camper Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I still got the ones that you left in my camper Quackbro





Betcha you still ain't washed 'em and still wearin'em on yo head . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

GW and EE, ya'll check out the John Daly thread in the sports forum .  



Later daywalkers, happy Friday to ya !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon friends......well, I guess it's about time I asked for some prayers for my Dad's comfort. He's soon to be gone from this life, as he struggles in his last days before death. It came on very fast when they told him he had from 6 mos to 2-3 yrs left.
> 
> Just got word he has a few days left in him, maybe!
> 
> Thanks........


here if ya need me!
Oh yeah, Chief, ask Hospice for one of their little books they give out to grieving families, it really helped when my Daddy left me!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.


So sorry, Jeff........... cyber hugs to you all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> So sorry, Jeff........... cyber hugs to you all.



Thanks Duree! 

Can't get my brother's or sister on the phone, so figured I'd talk to the rest of my Family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Prayers for you and your family Jeff. Wished i could say something smart and helpful right about now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear Chief my prayers for you and your family


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.



So sorry brother, like I told ya Saterdy, if ya'll need a base closer to the family, da Cafe'356 is yours as long as ya'll need it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.



I'm sorry brother.. you have my number and can call if you need anything!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Duree!
> 
> Can't get my brother's or sister on the phone, so figured I'd talk to the rest of my Family.



Wow, what a compliment Jeff!  I'm speaking on behalf of everyone in here... You have our thoughts and prayers and most of all our support! Call us if you need anything!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, what a compliment Jeff!  I'm speaking on behalf of everyone in here... You have our thoughts and prayers and most of all our support! Call us if you need anything!



I think more highly of my Woody's family than I do bout most of my kinfolk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.



Jeff, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad ya'll got to see him last weekend. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I love you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Duree!
> 
> Can't get my brother's or sister on the phone, so figured I'd talk to the rest of my Family.



Boy, do I know THAT feeling.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, what a compliment Jeff!  I'm speaking on behalf of everyone in here... You have our thoughts and prayers and most of all our support! Call us if you need anything!





Hornet22 said:


> I think more highly of my Woody's family than I do bout most of my kinfolk





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad ya'll got to see him last weekend. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I love you.




 See? This is why I love you guys and this place!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for you and your family Jeff. Wished i could say something smart and helpful right about now.



Simplicity can be elegant, Kev. Just seeing your post gives me comfort, thanks!



Migmack said:


> Sorry to hear Chief my prayers for you and your family



Thank you Fuzzy, I apreciate you!



Hornet22 said:


> So sorry brother, like I told ya Saterdy, if ya'll need a base closer to the family, da Cafe'356 is yours as long as ya'll need it.



Chris, I may take you up on that before all is said and done, Thank you brother!



blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry brother.. you have my number and can call if you need anything!



Thanks a lot Jason, appreciate that!



blood on the ground said:


> Wow, what a compliment Jeff!  I'm speaking on behalf of everyone in here... You have our thoughts and prayers and most of all our support! Call us if you need anything!



Yep. I gravitated to the drivelers back in 2009 and found an extended Family here, bloodbro.

I appreciate each and everyone that frequents here. I have been allowed to just ramble on about my daily life and it sure beats talking to myself. 

Everytime I talk to myself the dogs bark because they think someone else is here.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff I know how hard it is to lose your dad, stay strong and know I'm thinkin of ya from up here.

Mike


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Goes without saying, Jeff, ya need anything , holla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad ya'll got to see him last weekend. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I love you.



I am too, Mandy. I was going to go see him this morning again before I got the news last night. 

He looked better than I thought he would last weekend and thought he was going to last longer than he did. He was smiling and laughed a few times and kept telling us a story about this little chihuahua he paid $30.00 for. He kept saying he did some horse trading for it. 

I told him $30.00 was a lot for such a little bitty horse!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I know how hard it is to lose your dad, stay strong and know I'm thinkin of ya from up here.
> 
> Mike



Yessir Mike, Thank you very much and I saw your previous post. I was getting around to it eventually.

Well, this is my first and MizT and I were discussing that last night. She sort of put it in perspective for me regarding losing your first parent.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I am too, Mandy. I was going to go see him this morning again before I got the news last night.
> 
> He looked better than I thought he would last weekend and thought he was going to last longer than he did. He was smiling and laughed a few times and kept telling us a story about this little chihuahua he paid $30.00 for. He kept saying he did some horse trading for it.
> 
> I told him $30.00 was a lot for such a little bitty horse!



Wonder what the saddle cost? Seem like the smaller somethin gets the more it costs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Just for the record, I don't mean to make this a sad day for the driveler either.

Yall carry on with your humor and antics, I wouldn't be here otherwise. That's what attracted me to you all in the first place.

My brother's and I were reminiscing about some really funny stuff last night that involved us and Dad from way back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wonder what the saddle cost? Seem like the smaller somethin gets the more it costs...



It was funny, Mike. It was just some guy that my Dad had met and sort of became buddies with from a Waffle House, I believe. 

He told us the guy probably just needed some drug money, so he got the dog in the deal for the $30.00 instead of just giving him drug money.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

The Dribbler is kinda like sittin around a campfire to me, don't always have to be silly and lite harted, just folks talkin bout stuff. Heck, I've solved the worlds' problems numerous times around a far with a cold drank or 30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> The Dribbler is kinda like sittin around a campfire to me, don't always have to be silly and lite harted, just folks talkin bout stuff. Heck, I've solved the worlds' problems numerous times around a far with a cold drank or 30.



Yessir Chris, I figger we've solved a lot of the World's problems right here with this group.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Waiting on some return phone calls and details for now.


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2015)

Really hate to hear Jeff.praying for you and your family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> The Dribbler is kinda like sittin around a campfire to me, don't always have to be silly and lite harted, just folks talkin bout stuff. Heck, I've solved the worlds' problems numerous times around a far with a cold drank or 30.



Youre doing better than me, i've been round a heap of bonfires and drank one to thirty, aint solved none of my problems yet much less the worlds


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Come to think of it , its caused some problems in the past.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dropped my sisnlaw one night, its ok, i landed on her so i wasnt hurt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Chris and i came up with a stupid idea of flavored equate wipes. Lost a pile of money on that one.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

Dang Jeff.....really sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dropped my sisnlaw one night, its ok, i landed on her so i wasnt hurt.




I remember that one. The look on her face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Really hate to hear Jeff.praying for you and your family.



Thank you, Matt......I'm trying to be a leader. 

Sincerely, Thanks I appreciate it brother!



hdm03 said:


> Dang Jeff.....really sorry to hear that.



Thank you hdm03!! Without sounding too mushy here, I appreciate you more than you know bud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre doing better than me, i've been round a heap of bonfires and drank one to thirty, aint solved none of my problems yet much less the worlds





mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it , its caused some problems in the past.





mudracing101 said:


> Dropped my sisnlaw one night, its ok, i landed on her so i wasnt hurt.





mudracing101 said:


> Chris and i came up with a stupid idea of flavored equate wipes. Lost a pile of money on that one.



   

Just what the Dr. ordered!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss chief. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family b


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted. 

There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.

His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Sorry for your loss chief. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family b



Thank you Bigs, I didn't want to ruin the Billy thread.

Thanks for paying your respects here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".



Thats  what my dad said one time. He also says not to mourn but have a party of sorts and celebrate. Says he'll be in a much better place than us. Mom said not to worry, there will be a few celebrating.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir Mike, Thank you very much and I saw your previous post. I was getting around to it eventually.
> 
> Well, this is my first and MizT and I were discussing that last night. She sort of put it in perspective for me regarding _losing your first parent._


Yep.........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wonder what the saddle cost? Seem like the smaller somethin gets the more it costs...





Hornet22 said:


> The Dribbler is kinda like sittin around a campfire to me, don't always have to be silly and lite harted, just folks talkin bout stuff. Heck, I've solved the worlds' problems numerous times around a far with a cold drank or 30.


 


mudracing101 said:


> Youre doing better than me, i've been round a heap of bonfires and drank one to thirty, aint solved none of my problems yet much less the worlds


But you've told some doozy stories, that's for sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".


I'm leaning that way too, Jeff.......... that way they can spread my ashes over the home place and I'll always be there.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats  what my dad said one time. He also says not to mourn but have a party of sorts and celebrate. Says he'll be in a much better place than us. Mom said not to worry, there will be a few celebrating.


Yep, I want ya'll to throw a sure 'nuff KeebsMudfest in my honor!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> But you've told some doozy stories, that's for sure!



And i promise everyone of them had a little truth in them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yep, I want ya'll to throw a sure 'nuff KeebsMudfest in my honor!



You will prob. outlive us all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".



Pm sent.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your loss.. JeffC. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Throw a big ol party for me too. Then take me to Edisto.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Chief.


----------



## ccherry (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Chief


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff, Sorry to hear about your Dad. You and your family will be in our thoughts and paryers


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 21, 2015)

We'll be thinking of you often Jeff.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2015)

Chief, 
I just read back and saw the updated news.  I'm surely sorry for your Dad's passing.  Try you best to cherish every good moment that you had with you Dad, and by doing so, your Dad will always be with you in Spirit and in your Heart.   I know from experience that in the future, there will be some times that will make you shed more tears BUT there will also be a lot more times that will make you laugh instead about old memories from the past.

It is like I told you yesterday, You have a lot of shoulders to lean on here anytime that you need too.  These shoulders belong to some of the very finest people on this earth too.  The comradery here is absolutely wonderful and that is why I love it here with all of these friends.


----------



## rydert (Aug 21, 2015)

dang Jeff C. O....so sorry to hear this,
my thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family...take solace in knowing that your dad is in a better and pain free place....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.




 I'm so sorry Jeff. 



Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".



My FIL was cremated. He wanted it that way. No funeral or memorial service. He didn't want any of that. That didn't sit to well w/ his sister & some of the other family members. My husband told them well if you want a service you can pay for it but Dad did not want it. His sister finally agreed. My BIL still has his ashes. They(my FIL sons) will spread his ashes one day. 

Both of my dads are buried in the same cemetery & to be honest w/ y'all I never go there. I know that sounds cold but that's the truth. I would've rather had just a few ashes to carry w/ me all the time or to keep in my home. But neither of them wanted to be cremated. 

I will be cremated one day & after that well I reckon they(my hubby or kids) can do whatever they want w/ me. Hey maybe one of them will take me sky diving since I'm too chicken to do it while I'm alive  I know I could count on my hubby to do that. He's jumped outta planes several times.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey Jeff you know Quack is gonna send you a PM.....What you wanna bet he sends it to the wrong Jeff?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Chief. We cremated my Dad and spread some his ashes at our pond and buried some so that my stepmom had a place to go to mourn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff you know Quack is gonna send you a PM.....What you wanna bet he sends it to the wrong Jeff?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 21, 2015)

Hate to hear that Jeff.  You and your family are in my prayers.  Like others have said,  If you need anything let us know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss.. JeffC. You're in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you, oops!



karen936 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad Chief.



Thanks karen!



ccherry said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad, Chief



Thank you cc!



mark-7mag said:


> Jeff, Sorry to hear about your Dad. You and your family will be in our thoughts and paryers



Thank you mark!



kmckinnie said:


> We'll be thinking of you often Jeff.



Thank you kmc!

I appreciate each and everyone of your thoughts and prayers. It means a lot to me!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> I just read back and saw the updated news.  I'm surely sorry for your Dad's passing.  Try you best to cherish every good moment that you had with you Dad, and by doing so, your Dad will always be with you in Spirit and in your Heart.   I know from experience that in the future, there will be some times that will make you shed more tears BUT there will also be a lot more times that will make you laugh instead about old memories from the past.
> 
> It is like I told you yesterday, You have a lot of shoulders to lean on here anytime that you need too.  These shoulders belong to some of the very finest people on this earth too.  The comradery here is absolutely wonderful and that is why I love it here with all of these friends.



Yessir, thank you Mike, couldn't have said it better.



rydert said:


> dang Jeff C. O....so sorry to hear this,
> my thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family...take solace in knowing that your dad is in a better and pain free place....



Yep,thank you dert! Thankfully he didn't suffer for very long.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> And i promise everyone of them had _*a little truth*_ in them.


 you mean they weren't all the gospel truth?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> You will prob. outlive us all.


 nope, only the good die young, I'll be here forEVA!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Throw a big ol party for me too. Then take me to Edisto.


You got it sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Mud = funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Just want to throw out a BIG thank you to the Htutu's for giving MizT a bike they had laying around. It was in purty bad shape and probably cost more than what MizT could go buy a new cheap one for. 

Anyway, she went and bought her a NEW bike Chris and Mandy, thank's for the good intentions and generosity. 

Chris, don't worry I'll bring that rack with me in a couple of weeks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".



Sorry to hear about your dad Jeff

My thoughts are with you, and your family

Here is a link to what someone is doing with the ashes of somebody who has passed

I thought it was a pretty cool idea

https://www.facebook.com/GustophersTravels?fref=ts


----------



## bigelow (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you Bigs, I didn't want to ruin the Billy thread.
> 
> Thanks for paying your respects here.




We all friends  there ain't nothing to ruin


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss JeffC. I will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".



Jeff I told Rebecca that when my time comes go cheap have me BBQed, find someone to load up a few shotgun shells and blast me over a pond or 2 that I've hunted then take the rest and there is a little mound on the property that I've been burying my 4 legged buds over the years and just scatter the rest there cause they were my buds and that who I want to be with. Save the money and have one heck of a party cause that's how I've spent most of my life just tring to enjoy my time here and not worry about the small crap so let the GOOD TIMES ROLL and remember me that way


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok now back to tormenting BOG and the rest with my pics

Took my trip to town some long range shots to start with. Didn't even get out of the driveway for the 1st less then a half mile for the 2nd and maybe 3 miles for the 3rd


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

OPPS forgot some of ya don't have your specs on so let's just throw in some zzzoom to help ya out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

About the fires well it's not good except I'm not in any danger but man it don't look good no rain in the forcast but high wind up to 40 mph expected. Hard to get a shot that shows it but the temp is aroun 70+ and it looks like rain clouds but nope it's all smoke My truck has a lot of ash building up on it and I just keep praying no of it has and hot embers in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad Jeff
> 
> My thoughts are with you, and your family
> 
> ...



Thank you Mitch, that is interesting for sure.



bigelow said:


> We all friends  there ain't nothing to ruin



Yes, I know, but you know what I meant.



peanutman04 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss JeffC. I will be praying for you and your family!



Thank you Nut Nut, I appreciate it!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I told Rebecca that when my time comes go cheap have me BBQed, find someone to load up a few shotgun shells and blast me over a pond or 2 that I've hunted then take the rest and there is a little mound on the property that I've been burying my 4 legged buds over the years and just scatter the rest there cause they were my buds and that who I want to be with. Save the money and have one heck of a party cause that's how I've spent most of my life just tring to enjoy my time here and not worry about the small crap so let the GOOD TIMES ROLL and remember me that way



I hear ya LABXS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just want to throw out a BIG thank you to the Htutu's for giving MizT a bike they had laying around. It was in purty bad shape and probably cost more than what MizT could go buy a new cheap one for.
> 
> Anyway, she went and bought her a NEW bike Chris and Mandy, thank's for the good intentions and generosity.
> 
> Chris, don't worry I'll bring that rack with me in a couple of weeks!


It WAS in better shape before he moved it from out under the shed. Went back there to get it and knew it was pretty much ruined. It was good see see ya'll anyway. Now I gotta check on the other one and see if it's fit to carry to the beach. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I told Rebecca that when my time comes go cheap have me BBQed, find someone to load up a few shotgun shells and blast me over a pond or 2 that I've hunted then take the rest and there is a little mound on the property that I've been burying my 4 legged buds over the years and just scatter the rest there cause they were my buds and that who I want to be with. Save the money and have one heck of a party cause that's how I've spent most of my life just tring to enjoy my time here and not worry about the small crap so let the GOOD TIMES ROLL and remember me that way



That's exactly what H22 says. Sept he has a particular pond he wants folks to shoot him in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

I had to cancel a volleyball gig today. Scheduled to be in Chicago for next weekend leaving on Friday morning. I can't get my sister to call me back to confirm the day of the memorial service, but I thought she said next Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

My luck, it was probably women's beach volleyball!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My luck, it was probably women's beach volleyball!




 Me and H22 watch that all the time. Kinda fun to watch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mac n cheese wiff a little Texas Pete and some H2O.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 watch that all the time. Kinda fun to watch.



I jest watch it for the articals like playboy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My luck, it was probably women's beach volleyball!



Jeff them gals need to wear more clothes aren't they afraid of getting skin cancer????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm going to close out my grieving with friends here with a couple of pics of Mom and Dad. Unfortunately, I don't have a pic of Dad alone except on my old computer and some SD cards, so I just took a couple of pics of pics with my phone. My Mom has Alzheimer's and I doubt she knows what's really going on to it's full extent. 

These were a while back though. I think the 1st pic was a Church pic. 

It's obvious the 2nd one was too. 

Thank you all.........

And, thanks for the Idea MizCrickett!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff, I just heard the news. I am so sorry for you loss. Remember the good times Chief, that is what he would have wanted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to close out my grieving with friends here with a couple of pics of Mom and Dad. Unfortunately, I don't have a pic of Dad alone except on my old computer and some SD cards, so I just took a couple of pics of pics with my phone. My Mom has Alzheimer's and I doubt she knows what's really going on to it's full extent.
> 
> These were a while back though. I think the 1st pic was a Church pic.
> 
> ...



Take those with you to Athens. We had a ton of pics all over the funeral home of Mama and family. Folks really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".




Chief, I thought about your statement during lunchtime today.  Many years ago, both my wife and I had made arrangements for our remains to be donated to the Medical College Of Georgia for science purposes as it also would ultimately  be no cost to the family.  My wife had wanted to do this for many years, especially since she had worked at this hospital for 27 years before she became disabled due to multiple heart attacks and cardiac arrests etc.   With that plan, we ultimately would be cremated by the hospital after 1-2 years maximum  when our time on this earth has come.  Unfortunately, she contracted MERSA about two months before she died and, therefore, she was not acceptable to be donated as such so I had a close family friend that owns a funeral home and he handled everything for me (at his absolute cost and he would not take not a penny more).   

The biggest wish of our Daughter was for her Mom to live long enough to see her get married.  However, my wife died 26 months too soon.  Fast forward that 26 months and YES, MY WIFE DID ATTEND our Daughter's wedding.  My wife was located very close to their wedding cake the entire time but I couldn't bring myself to tell our Daughter before the ceremony.  I waited until afterwards and told Allison that her wish had indeed come true because MOM WAS THERE AFTER ALL FOR HER.  We both shed a lot of tears BUT they turned out to be tears of joy for all of us because we all knew that is what Debbie and Allison both wanted so much.


As for me, after cremation, the instructions to my Daughter are to scatter my ashes in the west end-zone of Lincoln County High School Football Stadium.  As of last year, it was re-named the LARRY CAMPBELL STADIUM in honor of our legendary coach.  That is where I spent time playing football, and for the past 46 years, I have watched my RED DEVILS win more games than any other high school in Georgia.  High School Football is in my blood and always will be.  

Cremation does offer certain opportunities for people that may have traveled a lot of different paths along life's journey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

My mom and dad have a headstone and enough room for the whole family. Mama was put there, but some of her was saved to take to Edisto. That's what she wanted.
There is actually a service at Edisto that does this type thing. They take you out on a boat and have a small service. It AINT cheap though.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't post in here much. Just wanted to say sorry for your loss chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't post in here much. Just wanted to say sorry for your loss chief



Thanks, mg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff, I just heard the news. I am so sorry for you loss. Remember the good times Chief, that is what he would have wanted.



Thanks Charlie, That's what we are doing. Dad lived a pretty good life up until about 6 mos. ago.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take those with you to Athens. We had a ton of pics all over the funeral home of Mama and family. Folks really enjoyed looking at them.



Probably will, unless my sister already has copies.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I thought about your statement during lunchtime today.  Many years ago, both my wife and I had made arrangements for our remains to be donated to the Medical College Of Georgia for science purposes as it also would ultimately  be no cost to the family.  My wife had wanted to do this for many years, especially since she had worked at this hospital for 27 years before she became disabled due to multiple heart attacks and cardiac arrests etc.   With that plan, we ultimately would be cremated by the hospital after 1-2 years maximum  when our time on this earth has come.  Unfortunately, she contracted MERSA about two months before she died and, therefore, she was not acceptable to be donated as such so I had a close family friend that owns a funeral home and he handled everything for me (at his absolute cost and he would not take not a penny more).
> 
> The biggest wish of our Daughter was for her Mom to live long enough to see her get married.  However, my wife died 26 months too soon.  Fast forward that 26 months and YES, MY WIFE DID ATTEND our Daughter's wedding.  My wife was located very close to their wedding cake the entire time but I couldn't bring myself to tell our Daughter before the ceremony.  I waited until afterwards and told Allison that her wish had indeed come true because MOM WAS THERE AFTER ALL FOR HER.  We both shed a lot of tears BUT they turned out to be tears of joy for all of us because we all knew that is what Debbie and Allison both wanted so much.
> 
> ...



Cool story, Mike!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My mom and dad have a headstone and enough room for the whole family. Mama was put there, but some of her was saved to take to Edisto. That's what she wanted.
> There is actually a service at Edisto that does this type thing. They take you out on a boat and have a small service. It AINT cheap though.



Mine both will have a headstone at a small church cemetary over near here that they were members of. As a matter of 
fact, that's where MizT and I were married!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Ham and cheese sammiches!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Finally got some details, we are going to Athens to view Dad one last time tomorrow at the Funeral home.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to close out my grieving with friends here with a couple of pics of Mom and Dad. Unfortunately, I don't have a pic of Dad alone except on my old computer and some SD cards, so I just took a couple of pics of pics with my phone. My Mom has Alzheimer's and I doubt she knows what's really going on to it's full extent.
> 
> These were a while back though. I think the 1st pic was a Church pic.
> 
> ...



Those are awesome photos Jeff! Thank you for sharing them w/ us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ya'll have a good weekend. 
Was suppose to meet my girls for happy hour, just aint fellin it today.
Jeff, we are here if you need us. 


Ova n out!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Was suppose to meet my girls for happy hour, just aint fellin it today.
> Jeff, we are here if you need us.
> 
> ...



tell yourself i said bye......you'll know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

bye mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Man i wished we could get some rain. Gotta run some sprinklers and water trees this afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

we've had a lot of rain in the 30046 and 30028......just in case you were wondering.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> we've had a lot of rain in the 30046 and 30028......just in case you were wondering.



Not a drop at the house or my land.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe Keebs can come over and do a rain dance at the house


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 21, 2015)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon folks



Afternoon Wy, earlier I couldn't get anyone on the phone, now my ear's bout melted off the side of my head.

Think I'm gonna go take a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad Morning folks, Dad passed away at about 7:30 or so last night.




Don't take this wrong Chief, but it was for the best.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to ya'll.




Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, I don't mean to make this a sad day for the driveler either.
> 
> Yall carry on with your humor and antics, I wouldn't be here otherwise. That's what attracted me to you all in the first place.
> 
> My brother's and I were reminiscing about some really funny stuff last night that involved us and Dad from way back.




Probably the most embarrassing time of my life (and I've had a plenty) was a few years back my brother and I flew to Ohio to my Uncle's funeral, and we got tickled and couldn't quit laughing AT the funeral, some folks thought we were crying, but my Mom and sista KNEW we were laughing. 




Jeff C. said:


> Any thoughts on cremation? That's what my Dad wanted.
> 
> There will be a Funeral type Memorial, but no burial.
> 
> His philosophy was, "funeral/burials are for the living".




After paying for Dawn's Nana's funeral a few months back, and finding out what it cost to be cremated, I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread across my bird field.





Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff you know Quack is gonna send you a PM.....What you wanna bet he sends it to the wrong Jeff?





Grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

see ya mudbro


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Prayers Jeffro!

Get in the truck Keebs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Later Hdmo3!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Ready to knock these last 12's OUT !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't take this wrong Chief, but it was for the best.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2015)

Later folks, gonna try putting up some pear relish this weekend!

Chief.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Later folks, gonna try putting up some pear relish this weekend!
> 
> Chief.......






Cough, cough, er uhm Keebs ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Wy, earlier I couldn't get anyone on the phone, now my ear's bout melted off the side of my head.
> 
> Think I'm gonna go take a nap.



aren't you glad you have to,tu,too,du,two?

Just read the news several pages back.   so  sorry.   as far as cremation goes if that is what he wanted do it.   Both my parents wanted cremated as it is both my wife's and my wishes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> aren't you glad you have to,tu,too,du,two?
> 
> Just read the news several pages back.   so  sorry.   as far as cremation goes if that is what he wanted do it.   Both my parents wanted cremated as it is both my wife's and my wishes.





Dang GW, you gotz to,tu,too,du,two, wives ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank I'll ax me wife to brang me some cheekun libberz tonight from da Skrimp Boat !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang GW, you gotz to,tu,too,du,two, wives ??



Maybe


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Haaaay! Taco bell and a cooler of Coors beers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Home alone


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Dangerous stuff


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone seen hankus


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

Quackbro werkin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro werkin?



are you still working those crazy days?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay! Taco bell and a cooler of Coors beers!




Bloodbro go BOOOOOOOOOM !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> Anyone seen hankus





Gonna give 'em a shout tomorrow.




blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro werkin?




Headed in shortly..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are you still working those crazy days?



It's off and on.. kinda never ends! But for today ...no everything is normal


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 21, 2015)

Evening, about to head out for a while


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2015)

Sup wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey Migs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, about to head out for a while





Where ya headed ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2015)

Twin peaks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't take this wrong Chief, but it was for the best.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it Mill......I agree, he didn't suffer too long at all. My brother and I along with our wives and Jag couldn't have gone to see him at a better time last Saturday. He was laughing, smiling, and tellin us stories while we were there. 

It was shocking how fast he went down after that, but if he was suffering then he sure didn't show it that day.

Thank you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2015)

Quiet Friday and early Saturday morn but the coffee is strong enough to face the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Mernin guyzzz !!!   Ready fo a dranky drank this afternoon !!


Wish there was a good ballgame to watch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Go to the first page of the S&S and check out the guys username selling the ice maker . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2015)

Mornin gobblein, Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to the first page of the S&S and check out the guys username selling the ice maker . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2015)

Good Morning Quack, BOG, Gobblin and Chief.

I didn't get to bed until after midnight so I slept a couple of extra winks this morning.  I really have to go up to country and take care of things up there this morning even though I don't really feel like it.   I will be in Texas the next two weekends so I better take care of things today. Just feeling tired all over this morning.

Went to my high school football game last night and dang it was so HOT during the entire game.  Not a leaf was moving at all.

Chief, my continued Prayers are going up for your entire family too.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get fully awake now.

Catch up with ya'll later this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack, BOG, Gobblin and Chief.
> 
> I didn't get to bed until after midnight so I slept a couple of extra winks this morning.  I really have to go up to country and take care of things up there this morning even though I don't really feel like it.   I will be in Texas the next two weekends so I better take care of things today. Just feeling tired all over this morning.
> 
> ...



Sure thing EE, appreciate it. I didn't get to sleep until 2 am, going to go view Dad one last time this morning.

Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, Quackbro!





Hiya Chief !!  Ya'll will be in Dawn and mine thoughts and prayers brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2015)

Mernin kids.... Y'all want to come split wood with me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids.... Y'all want to come split wood with me?





Er uhm, NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 22, 2015)

Afternoon, I think its time fer a dranky drink


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, I think its time fer a dranky drink



Yer late fer the pardy W C !


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yer late fer the pardy W C !



Stayed up too late last night, had to take a nap today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Stayed up too late last night, had to take a nap today





Wybro ='s poo c..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2015)

afternoon all.   I was going to cut grass this afternoon but just as I was head out bam the rain started.  Went to town and bought a pair of shoes and then on to the mall and exchanged a 3/8" drive wrachet that died.   Thanks for the lifetime guarantee Mr. craftsman.  Nearest store is 25 miles one way.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 22, 2015)

Why yes, yes I am


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2015)

Kinda lazy afternoon round here.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 22, 2015)

Well looks like I'm dranking alone, everyone done left


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2015)

I am watching Colquitt County play North Gwinnett on TV WY.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2015)

Fixin to get NEKKID in da pool . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 22, 2015)

Pics  are not necessary


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Mill......I agree, he didn't suffer too long at all. My brother and I along with our wives and Jag couldn't have gone to see him at a better time last Saturday. He was laughing, smiling, and tellin us stories while we were there.
> 
> It was shocking how fast he went down after that, but if he was suffering then he sure didn't show it that day.
> 
> Thank you!





Jeff, I know not the words to say, but know that he is now in a better place, where there is no pain nor sorrow. As long as his memory lives in your heart, he lives on through you. The Redhead and I offer our sincere condolences, and our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours during this difficult time.  God bless...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids.... Y'all want to come split wood with me?



BOG have a neighbor call the cops and tell them you're hiding drugs inside the logs  The law will show up and start spiltin them logs and lookin for the drugs. Next thing you know you got a big pile of firewood

Problem solved,  wood split


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2015)

Just thought I'd drop by for a minute to let ya know so far the fires ain't got me. Rebecca and I went to the fair and rodeo yesterday and had a good time even though the smoke was so thick you couldn't see the sun and was thick enough to cut.

Today we went to what's called vintage harvest which is old combines and Professional Operators ( OLD GUYS )

Here's just a couple of shots I'll be posting more n the photo forum as I get a chance


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I know not the words to say, but know that he is now in a better place, where there is no pain nor sorrow. As long as his memory lives in your heart, he lives on through you. The Redhead and I offer our sincere condolences, and our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours during this difficult time.  God bless...



Thank you Nic and Ms Sheryl, I really appreciate the kind words and prayers, and believe me when I say I've derived a lot of comforting words from everyone here throughout this time of mourning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2015)

I like that vintage farm eqpt and so forth Mike, good pics!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

ahhhhhhhh

smell that smell


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ahhhhhhhh
> 
> smell that smell



Mornin Mr. gobblein! 

It woke me up....thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mr. gobblein!
> 
> It woke me up....thanks.



yw and the sun will rise again today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw and the sun will rise again today.



I wish it would hurry up!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and Chief.

I'm a little late getting here this morning as I am busy washing 3 loads of clothes.  

Thanks for the coffee this morning as it will help to get the cob-webs out of my eyes so that I ultimately can be a productive citizen today.

Chief, hang in there, my friend, as better days are coming for you even though it might not seem like it right now though.  Continued Prayers for your entire family are being sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin and Chief.
> 
> I'm a little late getting here this morning as I am busy washing 3 loads of clothes.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Mike. 

Like gobblein said, "the sun will rise again".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

And it did.....

Shortly thereafter I hear some light rumblings off in the distance. I wasn't exactly sure what I was hearing so I walked outdoors and looked up. Lo and behold, I saw a rainbow embedded in gray skies to the west, and to the east a sun lit sky. A light quiet rain began falling from above with a nurturing like strange harmony.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And it did.....
> 
> Shortly thereafter I hear some light rumblings off in the distance. I wasn't exactly sure what I was hearing so I walked outdoors and looked up. Lo and behold, I saw a rainbow embedded in gray skies to the west, and to the east a sun lit sky. A light quiet rain began falling from above with a nurturing like strange harmony.



Waxing poetically today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Good morning everyone



Chief, you and your family are in our prayers hoping you can find peace during this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waxing poetically today.



Navigating uncharted territory.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Chief, you and your family are in our prayers hoping you can find peace during this time



Appreciate the comforting thoughts, Ash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wy, are you working today?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, are you working today?



Off till Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Off till Friday



Dang, that is nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

ooops?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)

Top of the Mernin kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Mornin, Homerbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Steady light rain here.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Gotta head out to the country for a few hours bbl, Chief if you need to talk don't hesitate to give me a call


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta head out to the country for a few hours bbl, Chief if you need to talk don't hesitate to give me a call



Will do, thanks Ashley!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ooops?



No ooops,  you are deserving a crown.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Any body got a lawn mower rain suit?   Finished the garden, edging drive, and spraying weed killer yesterday and headed to the mower when it started raining with a blue sky.  1/2" fell.

Just started coming down again this morning with boomer, lightening, and blackened sky.   It is already knee high to sasquatch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any body got a lawn mower rain suit?   Finished the garden, edging drive, and spraying weed killer yesterday and headed to the mower when it started raining with a blue sky.  1/2" fell.
> 
> Just started coming down again this morning with boomer, lightening, and blackened sky.   It is already knee high to sasquatch.



Bungee a large umbrella to the back of the seat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

So, baby sasquatch could remain unseen?

On second thought, skip the mowing for today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Them baby sasquatches are rare to begin with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Much less seeing one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

What are the odds of running over a baby sasquatch with a riding mower?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

One should never attempt it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Dadgum mail order pharmacy sent me the incorrect dosage of cholesterol meds again. This is the second time they've sent me 80 mg when it supposed to be 40 mg. I have to break the big ol chalky horse pill in half to take it daily now. 

On a positive note, that gives me 180 instead of 90 days worth..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Have not eaten anything for breakfast. Looks like a brunch is in my near future!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And it did.....
> 
> Shortly thereafter I hear some light rumblings off in the distance. I wasn't exactly sure what I was hearing so I walked outdoors and looked up. Lo and behold, I saw a rainbow embedded in gray skies to the west, and to the east a sun lit sky. A light quiet rain began falling from above with a nurturing like strange harmony.




Now, that's what I'm talking about !!!!    I have always love Angels and Rainbows !!!!    

My late wife was an Angel and every time that I see a Rainbow...... well it makes me think of her and I see both of us sitting at the end of it !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now, that's what I'm talking about !!!!    I have always love Angels and Rainbows !!!!
> 
> My late wife was an Angel and every time that I see a Rainbow...... well it makes me think of her and I see both of us sitting at the end of it !!!!



Man.....what a feeling, Mike!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



morning fuzzy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

I forgot to tell ya'll that while I was up in the country yesterday, I got caught by surprise in a heck of a rain storm while I was putting out some feed and pulling the memory cards on all of my cameras.

Everything that I had on was totally soaking wet.  I had forgotten about a small bag of MIRACLE GROW fertilizer that I had in my right front pocket.  That bag got so wet that the fertilizer apparently just washed down my leg somehow.  Well a few hours later when I finally got back home and got ready to jump into the shower, I looked down and WOW.        Low and behold, as I looked down, I realized that my.......................................................................... right foot was now about a size 18 instead of a size 12 like my left foot.  That stuff really works  !!!!!!! 


I'm thinking that I might need to add some of this mixture in with my feed for the deer !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



Morning Fuzzy......how you doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to tell ya'll that while I was up in the country yesterday, I got caught by surprise in a heck of a rain storm while I was putting out some feed and pulling the memory cards on all of my cameras.
> 
> Everything that I had on was totally soaking wet.  I had forgotten about a small bag of MIRACLE GROW fertilizer that I had in my right front pocket.  That bag got so wet that the fertilizer apparently just washed down my leg somehow.  Well a few hours later when I finally got back home and got ready to jump into the shower, I looked down and WOW.        Low and behold, as I looked down, I realized that my.......................................................................... right foot was now about a size 18 instead of a size 12 like my left foot.  That stuff really works  !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



LOL.......was your foot blue?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Time for some food, thinkin bout some eggs!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Man.....what a feeling, Mike!




Chief, I know that my wife would have LOVED every one of these drivelers here for sure and enjoyed the bantering back and forth with all of them too.  She could really dish it out for sure and better yet, she could take it right back too without any problem.  Yep, she would have fit in rather well here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.......was your foot blue?




No, that was a lot higher !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So, baby sasquatch could remain unseen?
> 
> On second thought, skip the mowing for today.





Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum mail order pharmacy sent me the incorrect dosage of cholesterol meds again. This is the second time they've sent me 80 mg when it supposed to be 40 mg. I have to break the big ol chalky horse pill in half to take it daily now.
> 
> On a positive note, that gives me 180 instead of 90 days worth..



still drizzling and rumbles not too far off but check the gauge--1" in the last hour.

my mail order Rx will only send me a 40 mg when the doc wants 20 twice a day.  Stuck with cutting them in half too.  These mail order deals seem to be taking over doctoring.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> still drizzling and rumbles not too far off but check the gauge--1" in the last hour.
> 
> my mail order Rx will only send me a 40 mg when the doc wants 20 twice a day.  Stuck with cutting them in half too.  These mail order deals seem to be taking over doctoring.




My prescription plan wanted me to get everything via mail order and I refused to do so for the past three years now.  I told them that when I had a question or problem, I wanted to look face to face with my Pharmacist and ask those things. 

I just refilled all of my prescription medications (a 90 supply requirement) a few days ago.  Actually, mine have dropped in price since January of this year.  I have insurance with the State of Georgia, Blue Cross/Blue Shield and I choose all of my doctors and my pharmacy too.  It doesn't get any better than Surrey Center Pharmacy here in Augusta as they have been wonderful for the past 15-18 years now.  The employees of that store know most every person by name when you enter the store.   They also have a satellite Postal Service office in there as well which is very convenient.  They still actually make home deliveries on a daily basis too if necessary.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Fuzzy......how you doin?



Being lazy this Sunday.. Even my boys are being lazy and not fighting with each other.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I know that my wife would have LOVED every one of these drivelers here for sure and enjoyed the bantering back and forth with all of them too.  She could really dish it out for sure and better yet, she could take it right back too without any problem.  Yep, she would have fit in rather well here.



I reckon she could have if she put up with you all those years, Mike!!  





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No, that was a lot higher !!!!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> still drizzling and rumbles not too far off but check the gauge--1" in the last hour.
> 
> my mail order Rx will only send me a 40 mg when the doc wants 20 twice a day.  Stuck with cutting them in half too.  These mail order deals seem to be taking over doctoring.



Hmmmmm....I'm supposed to be just taking 40mg once per day at night. I kept forgetting it becaus all my other meds are once a day in the morning. Doc told me to just take it in the morning with them from now on. He said, "that's better than forgetting it altogether". 



Migmack said:


> Being lazy this Sunday.. Even my boys are being lazy and not fighting with each other.



Mighty quiet and peaceful round here with nothing but 3 non verbal dogs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

2 fried ham, egg, and cheese sammiches with a chocolate milk sho hit da spot!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Well my trip to the country changed so I only went to walmart


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, could this have been why you decided NOT to get wet this afternoon in the country like I did yesterday?????

This looks like some heavy stuff heading our way really soon too, Wycliff.  I might need to go ahead and put my floaties on now.   

Read post # 522 above and see what happened to me yesterday afternoon !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Thinking I need to eat something as well


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, could this have been why you decided NOT to get wet this afternoon in the country like I did yesterday?????
> 
> This looks like some heavy stuff heading our way really soon too, Wycliff.  I might need to go ahead and put my floaties on now.
> 
> Read post # 522 above and see what happened to me yesterday afternoon !!!!





mebee


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Be a good day to plant


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> mebee




But Jeffro told me that you were a really good swimmer though!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Be a good day to plant




Fuzzy, I fixed it for you.

Yep, to plant a big bag of rocks on the ground to keep the dirt from washing away down into the swamp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

Finished up the bird field, headed to Millville to meet my sista and her oldest boy for dinner.


Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> But Jeffro told me that you were a really good swimmer though!!!



Don't know why he would say that, he was the one that almost fell outta of the boat


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Safe travels Quackbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Homerbro!



Mernin Jeff, me and the wife are thinking of you and your family today sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finished up the bird field, headed to Millville to meet my sista and her oldest boy for dinner.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!



Afternoon Quackmeister! 



Wycliff said:


> Don't know why he would say that, he was the one that almost fell outta of the boat



For a second I thought i was going to take a dip when I retrieved my sunglasses dockside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

MizT and Jag are down in Warner Robbins @ a special olympic bowling  tourney. I didn't go because last year it was standing room only and packed shoulder to shoulder. MizT bowls on a unified team also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

Wy, mebbe EE and you can meet me at Peggys Thursday, or Friday ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

Man it's flooding in the MON !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Been cloudy all day but no rain so far


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2015)

The sky just got really dark, a bolt of lightning struck, then immediate thunder, and the dang bottom just fell out all within a few seconds !!!!!

Wind is blowing like crazy now too.


The whole herd of cows are backing up to rocks now too.  Glad that I had my life vest handy and got it attached quickly now.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like yall getting lots of rain down that way. We could use some of it up here.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep raining in the 30907 now


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Trying a pork loin in the oven, Quack ham recipe


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Trying a pork loin in the oven, Quack ham recipe



Hmmmm....sounds interesting. You'll have to give our Cajun stuffed jellyroll version a shot one time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)

Werkerz my hind end off splitting wood today.. can't even tell I made a dent in it!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....sounds interesting. You'll have to give our Cajun stuffed jellyroll version a shot one time.



Sounds good you'll have to give it to me


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)

Wife made.. pork chops, rice n gravy, collard greens, an lima beans


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Internet is out so I'm on my phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Werkerz my hind end off splitting wood today.. can't even tell I made a dent in it!



Sounds like you got a load there bloodbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds good you'll have to give it to me



Will do, Wybro!



blood on the ground said:


> Wife made.. pork chops, rice n gravy, collard greens, an lima beans



She probly sent you outside to split that wood didn she?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Internet is out so I'm on my phone



Dat sux!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

No cable and no internet sux think I'll have a drank


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Cable is back


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Cable is back



Hot Diggity Dog!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot Diggity Dog!



Yes so now I can watch Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2015)

I was not able to make a new Jack's Link jerky commercial although the way the mower bogged down I might have hit a little sasquatch and not known it.   Did not quit get done but the wet boggy areas I was  spinning tires and not going anywhere.  Just as I said enough the clouds unzipped and cows on flat rock kind of rain occurred.   

bog you working tonight?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

WOW, "ALONE" must be playing right now because I am all alone in this big box of Drivelers and the wind is ripping my little tent apart as well !!!!!!!  I am really hungry too.  Where is that satellite phone because I want to Tap-Out right now.


OK, it is time to get up and make some noise, get your rear in gear, shake a tail feather, get your MOJO on, and then drink some coffee to get those sleep monsters out of your eyes.   ERRRRH, speaking of coffee, where is that Gobblin fellow this morning?????  I know that he will be here any second now.

Apparently, BOG, flew the coup last night too!!!

Happy Monday to all of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2015)

quiet night but the coffee woke me up





to a white screen


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quiet night but the coffee woke me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good Morning to you as you are right on time as usual.

Yep, that "white screen" gets mighty loud some mornings....especially when I say some "not so nice things" about the people that should be responsible for updating this thing every night hopefully between 2-3 AM.  


The good news is that I have NEVER seen a white screen since 3-15-2004 on the Marlinowners website !!!  Somebody must be doing something right over there as that place is how I learned about GON to begin with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WOW, "ALONE" must be playing right now because I am all alone in this big box of Drivelers and the wind is ripping my little tent apart as well !!!!!!!  I am really hungry too.  Where is that satellite phone because I want to Tap-Out right now.
> 
> 
> OK, it is time to get up and make some noise, get your rear in gear, shake a tail feather, get your MOJO on, and then drink some coffee to get those sleep monsters out of your eyes.   ERRRRH, speaking of coffee, where is that Gobblin fellow this morning?????  I know that he will be here any second now.
> ...



I been here all night sir! Just been a little busy!
Mernin folks and happy Monday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2015)

Well EE, some web sites have an automatic server back up instead of a manual tape back up system which requires shutting the site down to accomplish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Good mornin EE, gobblein, and bog......coffee is good!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I been here all night sir! Just been a little busy!
> Mernin folks and happy Monday!



I just thought that you might have gotten lost or something and still had all sorts of back aches last night from splitting that 18-wheeler load of wood.






gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE, some web sites have an automatic server back up instead of a manual tape back up system which requires shutting the site down to accomplish.




Heck, I wouldn't mind chipping in some Cash each year if it would make this white screen disappear and never come back!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good Morning Chief.  I was typing as you came through the door it appears.  I hope this week will be better for you and each day will get better and better.

Now, how did the Bowling escapade go yesterday with Ms  T and Jag???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief.  I was typing as you came through the door it appears.  I hope this week will be better for you and each day will get better and better.
> 
> Now, how did the Bowling escapade go yesterday with Ms  T and Jag???




Getting better everyday Mike, thanks!


Ahhhh, their teams didn't fare that well. A 3rd and a 5th overall. Unlike last year, they didn't have to spend the night. All their games were on Sunday starting early and they were home a little after lunch. MizT was happy for that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

I split a lot of wood this weekend and haven't even made one dent in all the wood on the ground!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I split a lot of wood this weekend and haven't even made one dent in all the wood on the ground!




Bog, are your splitting up that "really soft Sweetgum wood that has no knots in it" ???  


Or could it possibly be that "really HARD soft Sweetgum wood that has 27,000 knots in it" ?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bog, are your splitting up that "really soft Sweetgum wood that has no knots in it" ???
> 
> 
> Or could it possibly be that "really HARD soft Sweetgum wood that has 27,000 knots in it" ?????



Iv split sweet gum before ... Never, I repeat Never, will I do that again! This is Red oak! Easy splittin!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning everyone




Good Morning and Happy Monday to you, Wycliff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I split a lot of wood this weekend and haven't even made one dent in all the wood on the ground!



I did that once, but I had a splitter and I still had a problem making dents in the pile.

When I first moved down here and built my house down the little hill from the ol home place, my Dad was having a bunch of huge Pecan and Oak trees trimmed, a huge double trunk Persimmon tree removed. I had a Big double trunk Pecan removed and some large limbs taken off of another Pecan. 

The limbs that came off those oaks were HUGE, the size of a large tree itself.

I told them I wanted everything 3" and larger skint and put in a single pile. When they got through they told me I had about 30 tons of wood to cut and split. 

Thought I'd never get through splitting that wood, even with a splitter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Iv split sweet gum before ... Never, I repeat Never, will I do that again! This is Red oak! Easy splittin!!!



Sweetgum ain't too bad if you split it when it's wet, but it will splash you in the face every time you hit it with an axe. 



Wycliff said:


> Good morning everyone



Morning Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

^^^^ I take that back, I believe that was a Poplar.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 24, 2015)

my grandpa said he could split gum after a hard freeze, not sure if he was pulling my leg


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning errybody. We finally got some rain yesterday!
 Little over a half inch After the rain The wife and i went riding some dirt roads, was a beautiful afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning errybody. We finally got some rain yesterday!
> Little over a half inch After the rain The wife and i went riding some dirt roads, was a beautiful afternoon



Mornin Mudro....Glad yall got some, I'd give you some of mine if I could. 

Just when it started to dry up a little bit and I thought the grass cutting was going to slowdown, it started back raining here purty regular.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....Glad yall got some, I'd give you some of mine if I could.
> 
> Just when it started to dry up a little bit and I thought the grass cutting was going to slowdown, it started back raining here purty regular.



We needed it , it was dry. Could use some more, but i'm glad with what we got.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

Mornin

Still real smokey in the canyon this morning but no new fires anywhere near   But I guess it's a good thing cause the winds are lite which is good for the firefighters, but rain is really needed but still none in the forcast for anytime soon 

Now back to your regularly scheduled programing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

had to go to Wallyworld to get us back online first thing this mornin.............


How ya'll are?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> had to go to Wallyworld to get us back online first thing this mornin.............
> 
> 
> How ya'll are?



hey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2015)

hey


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 24, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin
> 
> Still real smokey in the canyon this morning but no new fires anywhere near   But I guess it's a good thing cause the winds are lite which is good for the firefighters, but rain is really needed but still none in the forcast for anytime soon
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programing



That's good news. I hope it continues to improve over time. Good luck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mornin

Jeff, bunch of my friends posted a pic of a huge rainbow in Athens on their facebook page. Wonder if it's the same one you saw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Jeff, bunch of my friends posted a pic of a huge rainbow in Athens on their facebook page. Wonder if it's the same one you saw.



I don't think so, this one was to the west. 

Multi rainbow day I reckon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

We were all standing on the driveway yesterday evening telling my cuzz and his wife goodbye when all of a sudden MizT said, "Oh Wow, today was our anniversary, Jeff!"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We were all standing on the driveway yesterday evening telling my cuzz and his wife goodbye when all of a sudden MizT said, "Oh Wow, today was our anniversary, Jeff!"


 Congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!




Thanks Duree......29 wonderful years!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Happy Anniversary Jeff and Mz.T


Ya'll been married almost as long as me and H22.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary Jeff and Mz.T
> 
> 
> Ya'll been married almost as long as me and H22.



Thank ya, Mandy!

Good Lord, how long yall been married?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Jeff, bunch of my friends posted a pic of a huge rainbow in Athens on their facebook page. Wonder if it's the same one you saw.


Hey



Jeff C. said:


> We were all standing on the driveway yesterday evening telling my cuzz and his wife goodbye when all of a sudden MizT said, "Oh Wow, today was our anniversary, Jeff!"


Happy Anniversary Jeffro!! Tell Mrs. T i said hey!!



Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya, Mandy!
> 
> Good Lord, how long yall been married?



Feel like i been married ten hundred years.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

Amazing she put up with you all those years 

Congrats jeff and MizT


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

King?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya, Mandy!
> 
> Good Lord, how long yall been married?



32


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey mud


Hey , whats the temps up that way today??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 32


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> Happy Anniversary Jeffro!! Tell Mrs. T i said hey!!
> 
> ...





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Amazing she put up with you all those years
> 
> Congrats jeff and MizT



Appreciate it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Somethin goin on with this computer today, strugglin to refresh a page.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , whats the temps up that way today??



A little over 60 right now (8:15 our time) but headed back towards the 90s


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We were all standing on the driveway yesterday evening telling my cuzz and his wife goodbye when all of a sudden MizT said, "Oh Wow, today was our anniversary, Jeff!"



 Happy Anniversary to y'all! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> 32






I was 4 years old when y'all got married.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Anniversary to y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Christy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Anniversary to y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You coulda been my flower girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You coulda been my flower girl.



She could probly still pull it off!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She could probly still pull it off!



She gonna git you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She could probly still pull it off!


oh snap...... 


but you're right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gonna git you.





Keebs said:


> oh snap......
> 
> 
> but you're right!



Keebsy got my back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy got my back!



She's just tickled ta deaf to know somebody shorter than her. 


Oh snap.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You coulda been my flower girl.





Jeff C. said:


> She could probly still pull it off!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gonna git you.





Keebs said:


> oh snap......
> 
> 
> but you're right!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's just tickled ta deaf to know somebody shorter than her.
> 
> 
> Oh snap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

PB&J on soft white bread wiff some H2O.


Wish I had some of that country fried cubed deer, mash r taters, pole beans and cornbread I had last night.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PB&J on soft white bread wiff some H2O.
> 
> 
> Wish I had some of that country fried cubed deer, mash r taters, pole beans and cornbread I had last night.




Leftover smoked Boston Butt w/ some BBQ sauce & some pasta salad.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's just tickled ta deaf to know somebody shorter than her.
> 
> 
> Oh snap.





Crickett said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> PB&J on soft white bread wiff some H2O.
> 
> 
> Wish I had some of that country fried cubed deer, mash r taters, pole beans and cornbread I had last night.





Crickett said:


> Leftover smoked Boston Butt w/ some BBQ sauce & some pasta salad.


I'd've traded either of you.......... mine wasn't nuttin to even talk about.......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'd've traded either of you.......... mine wasn't nuttin to even talk about.......



Well if it ain't nuttin to talk about then I wouldn't even trade w/ ya. 


I'd share w/ ya though..........maybe!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Well if it ain't nuttin to talk about then I wouldn't even trade w/ ya.
> 
> 
> I'd share w/ ya though..........maybe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mud been Kang all day. Bet he's feeling goot tadeaf. 

One day down. 4 mo to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You coulda been my flower girl.





Jeff C. said:


> She could probly still pull it off!









Just 2 nights then off til Saturday..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

WHATSUP


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PB&J on soft white bread wiff some H2O.
> 
> 
> Wish I had some of that country fried cubed deer, mash r taters, pole beans and cornbread I had last night.



Substitute cornbread for biskits and drizzle some gravy over the mash r taters and that's what we had last night!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2015)

mud?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2015)

what up Mike?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Wybro don't wanna eat at Peggy's wit me, I'm buying two.


Derthole ain't that far from Wrens either..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Baked another one of those fall apart, moist hams last night.  Be eatin ham sammiches for a coupla days !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Jag's got ball practice today, but I ain't feelin it. MizT usually takes him on Moanday afternoons and me on Thirstdays, but she's havin to work late today, so asked me to.

I reckon I'll take him since they've had so many cancel for weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked another one of those fall apart, moist hams last night.  Be eatin ham sammiches for a coupla days !!



I'mon have to try that out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to try that out!




Been wanting to try one with Root beer and brown shuga, just hadn't done it yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Maaaaaaaaan, my 401k took a LARGE hit, I'll never retire.


Lost 60k in one year about 6-7yrs ago, this is looking even worse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaan, my 401k took a LARGE hit, I'll never retire.
> 
> 
> Lost 60k in one year about 6-7yrs ago, this is looking even worse.



Yep.
Takin what they're given cause I'm working for a livin.
Erything paid for and still can't win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep.
> Takin what they're given cause I'm working for a livin.
> Erything paid for and still can't win.





Ain't that some CRAP !!!!  Paid off evrythang 7 yrs ago, thought we were gonna be knee grow rich, then Dawn got sick, market went to crap.  Guess I'll die at the chalk mine.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

Couple more shots from vintage harvest " I got a million of I tell ya a million"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaan, my 401k took a LARGE hit, I'll never retire.
> 
> 
> Lost 60k in one year about 6-7yrs ago, this is looking even worse.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep.
> Takin what they're given cause I'm working for a livin.
> Erything paid for and still can't win.



Been tryin not to think about it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Couple more shots from vintage harvest " I got a million of I tell ya a million"



Sweeeeet!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro don't wanna eat at Peggy's wit me, I'm buying two.
> 
> 
> Derthole ain't that far from Wrens either..



Done told ya to say when


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Cool shots Mike !!  I'da been betta off to invest my money in classic/vintage vehicles than my retirement plan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

Jag ain't feelin ball practice either, guess we aren't goin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2015)

My 401 took a major hit over the last week too.   Feeling like I have to get up and go to work again tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2015)

I done worked late!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Done told ya to say when




l'll call ya Wednesday, anybody else close by is more than welcome to join us !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Hava good evening Keebs !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> l'll call ya wednesday, anybody else close by is more than welcome to join us !!



10-4


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Any of yall let a brother hold a dollar?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Labs those were some interesting Pics. They have an old time thrasherman show up here and always a lot of the old cool steam powered stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Any of yall let a brother hold a dollar?



Pops, lemme see if I can get one from Jag for ya.....he's got millions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Any of yall let a brother hold a dollar?



wil you accept some pocket change?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Rather have a folding dollar. Four case quarters be okay though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rather have a folding dollar. Four case quarters be okay though.



Might have to be a few dimes, nickels and pennies I've picked up lately.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rather have a folding dollar. Four case quarters be okay though.



Found 2 nickels and a dime in da couch


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

Y'all be talkin da big bucks up in here tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Bloodbro in da house !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro in da house !!



Yasir.. you werkin or chilaxin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yasir.. you werkin or chilaxin





I'm at werk, chilaxin reading a book.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm at werk, chilaxin reading a book.



It's been really quiet here tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's been really quiet here tonight





That's the way we like it !!  Me and CMC fixing to head to Deepstep to check on thangs...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

5 does and 1 wabbitt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

'Bout time for EE's white screen . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Seein as how the coffee maker is draggin hiney today......

Yall help yourself!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good Morning to you BOG, Quack and Jeffro.  

Thanks Chief for you taking care of business this morning in the absence of Gobblin.


Well I have been up for about an hour and a half now and I have been busy just going around and around like a  windmill doorknob on a country outhouse during a really bad community outbreak of diarrhea  !!!!!  

Yep, that about sums it up for sure.  

This is has been a tough week already and today is just Toosday.  I will busting my tail beginning at 7:15 AM this morning doing about 5 hours or so of some hard physical labor but I've got to get it done today as I don't have a choice.    

I've got to be out of town tomorrow taking care of my largest customer and I also need to start packing my suitcase for Texas as well.  

I need some get up and GO JUICE every day this week for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Chief the white screen still being what it is after 5 real time had me doing other tasks.   Thinking the taper guy has our number.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 25, 2015)

EE we need you to help China out and buy some more shorts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

TMI Mike, but with that being said, I would like to wish you a 'tight cheek' Toosday! 

Git-R-Done!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks Chief the white screen still being what it is after 5 real time had me doing other tasks.   Thinking the taper guy has our number.



Mornin gobblein......I actually saw it this morning.



Migmack said:


> EE we need you to help China out and buy some more shorts.



  

Werd Fuzz!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 25, 2015)

Morning Chief and the rest of the smart folks. Got training today on a new box style. Get ready for some pizza shaped footballs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Moanin ya'll, I beez a sweepy fat buoy..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 25, 2015)

I be a sweepy fuzzy boy.. woooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

I be'z a woke up too early can't go back to sleep white boy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> EE we need you to help China out and buy some more shorts.



EE shorts in the same sentence.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> EE we need you to help China out and buy some more shorts.





Jeff C. said:


> TMI Mike, but with that being said, I would like to wish you a 'tight cheek' Toosday!
> 
> Git-R-Done!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE shorts in the same sentence.




Heck, ain't no shorts involved.  I am just feeling like that dang doorknob going round and round since yesterday morning.  Today and tomorrow  are going  to be another day of the same unfortunately.

I've got way too many things to get done and not enough time to do them !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Good day all !!!



Hang in there Chief, still thinking 'bout ya'll bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

I got a Dr. appt today, glad they gave me a reminder call yesterday afternoon. Otherwise, i would've completely forgotten it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Chief, still thinking 'bout ya'll bro !!



Thank you, sir! 

Sleep well.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2015)

Time for me to get to work here.  Will catch up with everybody later !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife just informed me that it's freezing outside....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2015)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife just informed me that it's freezing outside....



Mornin blood, feels great outside, less humidity and cooler.



hdm03 said:


> hey



hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pops, lemme see if I can get one from Jag for ya.....he's got millions.



Bless his sweet heart. He overheard me talking about my son and his issues. He told me when ya'll left Saturday afternoon that Cody would be taken care of. Didn't know what he was talking about. Well, I found a hand full of coins on the desk in the Bulldawg room this past Sunday. I love that Jag. He is a precious angel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless his sweet heart. He overheard me talking about my son and his issues. He told me when ya'll left Saturday afternoon that Cody would be taken care of. Didn't know what he was talking about. Well, I found a hand full of coins on the desk in the Bulldawg room this past Sunday. I love that Jag. He is a precious angel.



Yes ma'am.....he told me about it after we left and I didn't know what he was talking about either. Then he explained it to me and told me he left Cody some money in his room!

Oh btw, he stole that out of my bil's old junk cars he's collecting!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am.....he told me about it after we left and I didn't know what he was talking about either. Then he explained it to me and told me he left Cody some money in his room!
> 
> Oh btw, he stole that out of my bil's old junk cars he's collecting!!



He put a big UGA coin that was in the Bulldawg room on a shelf along with "his" coins. The bigger, the better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

Jag makes me smile


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife just informed me that it's freezing outside....



Me & the neighbor took the kids walking this morning & she said she was freezing  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless his sweet heart. He overheard me talking about my son and his issues. He told me when ya'll left Saturday afternoon that Cody would be taken care of. Didn't know what he was talking about. Well, I found a hand full of coins on the desk in the Bulldawg room this past Sunday. I love that Jag. He is a precious angel.



Awwww



Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am.....he told me about it after we left and I didn't know what he was talking about either. Then he explained it to me and told me he left Cody some money in his room!
> 
> Oh btw, he stole that out of my bil's old junk cars he's collecting!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> Jag makes me smile



Me too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jag makes me smile


Meeee too, gobble!

Welp, finally got to work after trying to sleep off a flexeril hangover from 3;30 this morning.......... messed up my knee moving panels last night & new I had to have some relief.......... 
Now to wade through this mess on my desk....... 

How ya'll are?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2015)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!

Burger king bacon cheesburger & fries........ long time no have!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2015)

Got some cool shots this morning on my ride here's just a tease. Give me a minute and I'll make a new thread with a bunch   Don't hate me sometimes I'm just in the right place at the right time, atleast till huntin season starts


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Meeee too, gobble!
> 
> Welp, finally got to work after trying to sleep off a flexeril hangover from 3;30 this morning.......... messed up my knee moving panels last night & new I had to have some relief..........
> Now to wade through this mess on my desk.......
> ...







Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALL!!!!!
> 
> Burger king bacon cheesburger & fries........ long time no have!



Purty good, but you done made me hawngry! Just got back from Dr. appt, haven't eaten yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Jag let me have the last slice of homemade pizza MizT made from last night. That will hold me over til I figger out what else to plunder from the fridge.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good, but you done made me hawngry! Just got back from Dr. appt, haven't eaten yet.


I knew to go ahead & take something for heartburn............ 
What'd the doc have to say?


Jeff C. said:


> Jag let me have the last slice of homemade pizza MizT made from last night. That will hold me over til I figger out what else to plunder from the fridge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I knew to go ahead & take something for heartburn............
> What'd the doc have to say?



Take two of these and call me tomorrow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I knew to go ahead & take something for heartburn............
> What'd the doc have to say?



I'll see you again in three weeks.   (I have another payment due on the new luxury car.)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Day 2 done. Three mo to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Take two of these and call me tomorrow!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll see you again in three weeks.   (I have another payment due on the new luxury car.)


dOUBLE


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I missed you.............. BYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2015)

afternoon, about time to go get Lil Wy from the skool house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Last one !!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!




Knock em out Doccccccccccc!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!





Wycliff said:


> afternoon, about time to go get Lil Wy from the skool house


don't forgit that young'un!

Ok, I'm outta heah!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2015)

Grilt steak, carrots and cone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2015)

roast, peas, kone bread


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Grilt steak, carrots and cone





gobbleinwoods said:


> roast, peas, kone bread



Cup of coffee! 

I was awakened/awoken/woke up  by a drunk caller at 4:13 am this morning and never could get back to sleep. 

I'll be hungry soon!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cup of coffee!
> 
> I was awakened/awoken/woke up  by a drunk caller at 4:13 am this morning and never could get back to sleep.
> 
> I'll be hungry soon!



Sorry I just wanted to talk


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry I just wanted to talk


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Reckon I'll eat a couple chicken burritos.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Baked bbq cheekun, turnips and lasewer peas from IGA, blehhhhhhhhh. 


Got some "Palmetto Cheese" (pimento) with jalapenos, looking forward to trying it later on tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked bbq cheekun, turnips and lasewer peas from IGA, blehhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> Got some "Palmetto Cheese" (pimento) with jalapenos, looking forward to trying it later on tonight !!



I'd like to try that myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try that myself.





Will let you know, been hearing and reading 'bout it on here.



Electrician just sent me a bid on wiring up my generator..



NOWAY !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will let you know, been hearing and reading 'bout it on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, MizT just told me she's bought pimento cheese spread with jalapeno. I don't remember it. 

Hate to know what that would cost!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2015)

I was hoping you had the install included in the purchase of your generator


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try that myself.





Jeff C. said:


> Well, MizT just told me she's bought pimento cheese spread with jalapeno. I don't remember it.
> 
> Hate to know what that would cost!





Meh, it's good, not great.  Worth a try though, could use another handful of jalapenos.




Wycliff said:


> I was hoping you had the install included in the purchase of your generator





Bought the generator from a gas company, they install and service them, but don't employ a electrician.  Got two more bids coming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Maaaaaaaan, it feels GOOOOOOD out that door tonight, come on Fall !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2015)

It is nice tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It is nice tonight



Yep... Walked out and made a scrape on side of the driveway before heading to work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... Walked out and made a scrape on side of the driveway before heading to work!





Ya shoulda stayed home, your wife is out there checking it now . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya shoulda stayed home, your wife is out there checking it now . .



Aahh another buck will handle it... I'm good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahh another buck will handle it... I'm good!









Ole Jody Buck !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Jody Buck !!!



I'll kill'm if he dranks my beers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2015)

Grilled chicken and vegetables...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2015)

Do believe it is hump day.   Need some help getting up the hill?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2015)

OK Drivelers, it is HUMP DAY, so get up and get moving really fast so that you can complete your work day way ahead of schedule and have lots of time to spare!!!!  

Of course, it you believe that......I also have some Ocean-Front property in Tennessee that I need to sell really cheap too.  


Yea, right.  Who am I kidding this morning as I have to hit the road here shortly and go meet with some new personnel at one of my customer's plant locations.  Sure hope that all goes well and the new changes will be beneficial for everybody in the long run.  


I also want to know just who took most of my sleep time last night because I surely didn't get much of it.  Dang it, some drunk called me during the middle of the night and woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep.  Well maybe it was Gobblin paying me back for calling him Tuesday night and stealing all of his sleep !!!!!   Heck, I was just feeling lonely at the time, that's all !!!  


Word on the street is that there were seven young bucks in BOG's yard last night while he was working.  I bet his trail camera was working overtime to capture all of that action.  I bet that Quack could really teach BOG how to make a mock scrape out by his driveway in the future.  Quack is really good at those kind of things.  I'm just glad that he hasn't caught me on his trail camera making those snort, wheeze, grunting sounds etc ...Yet !!!!!  


Now I hope that all of you will have a good productive day today and have a ball in the process.  


THANKS FOR THE COFFEE, GOBBLIN as I desperately need some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Mornin fellers......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellers......



Morning Chief,  there is a rumor the sun is coming up again today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Chief,  there is a rumor the sun is coming up again today.



Mornin Sir gobblein.......rise and shine!

Well I was awoken, awakened, woke up, to 'Brick House' by the Commodores on MizT's phone alarm this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

Lawd it feels good out this morning !!

You day walkers hava goot one !!



Gonna get my drank on this evening !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd it feels good out this morning !!
> 
> You day walkers hava goot one !!
> 
> ...



I'll toss a couple back withcha!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Good morning everybody


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mernin!  Got payroll turned in, ya'll watch your mailboxes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> mernin!  Got payroll turned in, ya'll watch your mailboxes!



 Mernin! 

Cha Chinggg!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2015)

Keebs is always on parole...Wild womenz!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2015)

Why Good morning all theys sayin we have a good chance for some rain Firday or Sat  boy I hope so.

Did ya know that today Aug 26 is 

NATIONAL DOG DAY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cup of coffee!
> 
> I was awakened/awoken/woke up  by a drunk caller at 4:13 am this morning and never could get back to sleep.
> 
> I'll be hungry soon!


Quack drankin at work again.


Wycliff said:


> Sorry I just wanted to talk





Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked bbq cheekun, turnips and lasewer peas from IGA, blehhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> Got some "Palmetto Cheese" (pimento) with jalapenos, looking forward to trying it later on tonight !!



H22 is addicted to that Palmetto Cheese. Gotta keep in the fridge at all times. It's good tadeaf. Made just up the road from Edisto.


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

hay........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> hay........



Hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pre-registering for my camping trip with T.S. Erika.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs is always on parole...Wild womenz!


 That's how I roll...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 hi there!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!


Morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Eye reckon I'm gonna have to learn how to make them hurricane dranks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Did ya'll see this: MONETA, Va. (AP) — A television reporter and cameraman were shot to death on the air during a live broadcast Wednesday morning from a shopping center in Virginia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Searching "anchors for a pop-up" or "floaties for pop-up".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll see this: MONETA, Va. (AP) — A television reporter and cameraman were shot to death on the air during a live broadcast Wednesday morning from a shopping center in Virginia.



Disgruntled former employee, what a coward!


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll see this: MONETA, Va. (AP) — A television reporter and cameraman were shot to death on the air during a live broadcast Wednesday morning from a shopping center in Virginia.



sad....


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

durt's dead goat?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

crap


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

idjit.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll see this: MONETA, Va. (AP) — A television reporter and cameraman were shot to death on the air during a live broadcast Wednesday morning from a shopping center in Virginia.


it's getting worse & worse......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it's getting worse & worse......



yep.
23 and 27. They were just getting started.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll see this: MONETA, Va. (AP) — A television reporter and cameraman were shot to death on the air during a live broadcast Wednesday morning from a shopping center in Virginia.


Very sad. 



rydert said:


> mud?


crap


mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.
> 23 and 27. They were just getting started.



horrible.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.
> 23 and 27. They were just getting started.


I'm tellin ya, stuff's gonna hit the fan soon..............


mudracing101 said:


> Very sad.
> 
> 
> crap
> ...


where you been?  It isn't inventory time is it?  I KNOW how much you look forward to that!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Chief and Roundup Boy grew up in the same hood, who'd a thunk it. I bet dats why he dranks organic 12 year old


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

baked sheecken and taters


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Chief and Roundup Boy grew up in the same hood, who'd a thunk it. I bet dats why he dranks organic 12 year old


who be Roundup Boy?


Wycliff said:


> baked sheecken and taters


broiled sheecken with a new marinade (it was good) and steamed broccoli


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Chief and Roundup Boy grew up in the same hood, who'd a thunk it. I bet dats why he dranks organic 12 year old



That boy ain't nowhere near from any bayou I grew up around. Them cajuns I knew put roundup on a nutria to get the hair off and season it fore they cooked it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> who be Roundup Boy?
> 
> i



Thread up in the deers forum. NCHb and Elfiii up yonder tryin to reach us normal folks real big words.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Thread up in the deers forum. NCHb and Elfiii up yonder tryin to reach us normal folks real big words.



and teach us too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

and whatnot.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

definitely whatnot


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

and such


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Thread up in the deers forum. NCHb and Elfiii up yonder tryin to reach us normal folks real big words.





hdm03 said:


> and teach us too





mrs. hornet22 said:


> and whatnot.



And "such as".....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Quack up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bless her.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

my long lost sister


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

such as


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And "such as".....





Jeff C. said:


> Quack up!





Geeeeeeeeeeeze.   What broad shouldered dumb arse . .



Ain't been to bed Chiefbro, if Dawn don't kill me, prolly gonna stay up all day.  

She's already threatened, if I aggravate her more than normal, I'm going swimming...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeeze.   What broad shouldered dumb arse . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just use a lot of "such as's" in your defense.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> my long lost sister



Yo sister is real purdy. Them her real teef


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just use a lot of "such as's" in your defense.





Grrrrrrrrr, keeps coming out "such azzzzzzzzzz..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^ HA !!!! Kang Quack !! All hailllllllll!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

Homo3 gots a hawt sister.....tell her i said hay and whatnot....


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

All hail quack!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> Homo3 gots a hawt sister.....tell her i said hay and whatnot....



Might just wanna stick with a simple Hey with this one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

Who da man??  I da MAN !!! 



Yep, Dawn's gonna kill me fo dark..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, keeps coming out "such azzzzzzzzzz..."



Dat'z what it iz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

Bucwheat don't play dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bucwheat don't play dat.



Datz...... Buttwheat!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bucwheat don't play dat.



ain't nobody got time fer dat ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

nobody.


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2015)

Nugefan is herra....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

where is Pooh Bear?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Thread up in the deers forum. NCHb and Elfiii up yonder tryin to reach us normal folks real big words.


 they can try!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Who da man??  I da MAN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Dawn's gonna kill me fo dark..





hdm03 said:


> where is Pooh Bear?


he's a dead man now fo sho!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

I fear for my life posting in the getting old thread.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fear for my life posting in the getting old thread.


I read it, but couldn't bring myself to comment!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I read it, but couldn't bring myself to comment!




Buncha complainers. smh-ing.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Buncha complainers. smh-ing.


they sure sounded like a bunch of whiney little boys, didn't they?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well............look at the time. 3 down. 2 mo to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where is Pooh Bear?





Pooh be retired, sez Elfiii . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well............look at the time. 3 down. 2 mo to go.


dangit, missed ya again..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pooh be retired, sez Elfiii . .


 yeah? got a copy of that thar pm?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

Lil feller in the roundup thread just called Jeff C Hole "boy"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Lil feller in the roundup thread just called Jeff C Hole "boy"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 26, 2015)

Mud???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Lil feller in the roundup thread just called Jeff C Hole "boy"





JeffCholeboy be lookin like my avatar...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>



You ain never been duck huntin? I so cornfused now


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> You ain never been duck huntin? I so cornfused now



i'm confused too


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

We gonna have to have a strong talk with dert an strang


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry Quack my phone quit working, had to go by Verizon its working now


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 26, 2015)

p33


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Quack. If you need a good laugh, I just posted a pic on my FB page and it's completely upside down.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack. If you need a good laugh, I just posted a pic on my FB page and it's completely upside down.



was it blurry?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Lil feller in the roundup thread just called Jeff C Hole "boy"



Say whut?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2015)

the boy is here


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Lemme go see!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2015)

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

The thread is closed and they ain't got sense enough to know it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Later Keebs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2015)

Long day but did get the grass cut where it was too wet the other day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day but did get the grass cut where it was too wet the other day.



Lettin mine go for a couple more days!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Well it was 5 o'clock so it dranky drank time


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Is this thread closed


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe I'm not smart enough to know


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Guess I'll wait a few hours and call Jeff again maybe this time he'll talk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'll wait a few hours and call Jeff again maybe this time he'll talk



If he doesn't wait about 30 minutes and try again.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If he doesn't wait about 30 minutes and try again.



Sounds like a good idear maybe 3:30 then 4


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like a good idear maybe 3:30 then 4



From 4 to 5 you could ask  him to check for the white screen of GON.  So try once more about 4:30


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> From 4 to 5 you could ask  him to check for the white screen of GON.  So try once more about 4:30



Got it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^^^ Noooooooo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Lawd I'm stuffed......scrambled eggs, sausage links, cheese grits, HUGE biskit toast with homemade jelly/jam, sliced cantaloupe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

What's up, Wybro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Nevermind, I'll call you at about 4:00 am and ask.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up, Wybro?





Nothing just watching TV





Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind, I'll call you at about 4:00 am and ask.



Go ahead I'll let Lil Wy answer he'll talk to you for hours


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nothing just watching TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Give him EE's #, it'll give him something to do while waiting on the dreaded white screen besides laundry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2015)

Gettin ready to kick back and do the same, WY.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2015)

mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin



Has GON's clock that far off?

Do believe that I will fix some coffee any takers?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has GON's clock that far off?
> 
> Do believe that I will fix some coffee any takers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Give him EE's #, it'll give him something to do while waiting on the dreaded white screen besides laundry.




Chief, Hey, I 'll have you know that I have already finished washing one sock this morning......and also 3 pairs of blue jeans too !!!!!  

I tried to get on here over an hour and a half ago BUT that white screen has took up residence here lately during "prime time" unfortunately.  

Hopefully, I will be delivering a shipment to a local customer as early as possible this morning.  Otherwise, they might run out of goods while I am gone for the next couple of weeks.  All I need is a purchase order number to make the delivery and they will all be happy for a while.  


Now for some serious business............Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee this morning because it has helped to get those sleep monsters out of my eyes already.  

Good Morning to you too BOG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Mernin fellows......bog, gobblein, and EE.

That decaffeinated is bout as useless as washing one sock.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin fellows......bog, gobblein, and EE.
> 
> That decaffeinated is bout as useless as washing one sock.




Chief, heck my couple of cups were Premium Grade with lots of kick to it too.   When I sat it back down on the table, dang there were    going around and around my cup so it must have been potent for sure.    You must have grabbed a cup from the wrong pot !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, heck my couple of cups were Premium Grade with lots of kick to it too.   When I sat it back down on the table, dang there were    going around and around my cup so it must have been potent for sure.    You must have grabbed a cup from the wrong pot !!!



Yep, I'm gonna need another cup this morning EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

Mernin ,EE, GW, Chief.... 
Had to put my young buck side kick in his place this morning! I used a combination of words he probably hasn't ever heard before! maybe I'm old school but giving your employer a honest days work for a decent wage just makes since to me!!! 
I'd say that's about as mad as I get before no turning back!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello ladies and gents


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello ladies and gents



Ain't no gents in here.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin ,EE, GW, Chief....
> Had to put my young buck side kick in his place this morning! I used a combination of words he probably hasn't ever heard before! maybe I'm old school but giving your employer a honest days work for a decent wage just makes since to me!!!
> I'd say that's about as mad as I get before no turning back!!!



Probably too late to instill a good work ethic into him, bog. Slackers abound more than ever nowadays! 



hdm03 said:


> morning kids



hdm03hole boy!!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello ladies and gents



bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

morning boy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2015)

A three minute lull so a hey to EE, mudro, Chief, homo03, boom boom and I will return later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mornin boys and whatnot.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

whatnot and things of that nature


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Gotta get Jag to work!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to work!


 I got a schedule to get typed up & sponsor names to get assigned........... 

OH! MORNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

hay....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hay....



Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I got a schedule to get typed up & sponsor names to get assigned...........
> 
> OH! MORNING!!!!!!!!!



Mornin Keebsy! 



rydert said:


> hay....



Hey dertO


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello from the firewood lot.... I'm burnt out... Pun intended!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2015)

Morning, good talking to ya this morning EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hello from the firewood lot.... I'm burnt out... Pun intended!



Take it ez there lumberjack. Btw, how's Babe?



Wycliff said:


> Morning, good talking to ya this morning EE.



Mornin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?





hdm03 said:


> mud?





Hilsman said:


> Mud???





gobbleinwoods said:


> A three minute lull so a hey to EE, mudro, Chief, homo03, boom boom and I will return later.





hdm03 said:


> mud?



Feeling the love

Morning y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Feeling the love
> 
> Morning y'all.



If dert took a shower we'd spread the


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

Everything is good Chief.. thanks for axing!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

love you long time; mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

These last two mornings have been nice.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> These last two mornings have been nice.



Glad you and HFH had a good time


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Glad you and HFH had a good time



mud and HFH are dating?.......


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm going to have to tell Ms. V hey......she a hawtee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

HFH=spreading the love.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Country fried(not chickin fried)cubed deer, mashed r taters, green beans, sliced cantaloupe, and biskit toast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

dert = not as squishy as mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

Stuck at home waiting on electrician.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Country fried(not chickin fried)cubed deer, mashed r taters, green beans, sliced cantaloupe, and biskit toast!



Me too. 
Left the green beans in the fridge at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

leftova pizza..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at home waiting on electrician.



Another quote?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.
> Left the green beans in the fridge at home.



Think I just killed off the last of that!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hello from the firewood lot.... I'm burnt out... Pun intended!


sure wish I had a log splitter........... I loved doing it by hand, but done got out of shape to do it any more.


mudracing101 said:


> Feeling the love
> 
> Morning y'all.





Jeff C. said:


> Country fried(not chickin fried)cubed deer, mashed r taters, green beans, sliced cantaloupe, and biskit toast!


Trade, I got the same thing I had yesterday......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at home waiting on electrician.


time for a dranky drank then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sure wish I had a log splitter........... I loved doing it by hand, but done got out of shape to do it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U was sposed to say, mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> U was sposed to say, mud?





She's like me. We don't pay no never mind. It's just a sweet surprise when it happens.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> U was sposed to say, mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Country fried(not chickin fried)cubed deer, mashed r taters, green beans, sliced cantaloupe, and biskit toast!


 Theres no such thing as chicken fried cubed deer.


Jeff C. said:


> dert = not as squishy as mud





Keebs said:


> sure wish I had a log splitter........... I loved doing it by hand, but done got out of shape to do it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Keebs


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's like me. We don't pay no never mind. It's just a sweet surprise when it happens.


Yeah OK....



Jeff C. said:


> U was sposed to say, mud?




Taco Bell today


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, i'mon spread da 


dert?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Theres no such thing as chicken fried cubed deer.
> 
> He's finally come to his senses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

There is chicken fried chicken though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> There is chicken fried chicken though.



never mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Theres no such thing as chicken fried cubed deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up! 

Is there a such thing as chikin fried poke chops?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> never mind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> Is there a such thing as chikin fried poke chops?



No Jeffro, only chicken fried chicken , everything else is country fried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Another quote?





Yep, first guy has lost his mind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

EE and Wybro meeting at Peggys, today is turkey and dressin day and I'm stuck at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No Jeffro, only chicken fried chicken , everything else is country fried.



Been dazed and confused for so long, thanks mudro! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, first guy has lost his mind.



I take that to mean the first guy was wayyy off this guy's quote?


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, i'mon spread da
> 
> 
> dert?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Been dazed and confused for so long, thanks mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> I take that to mean the first guy was wayyy off this guy's quote?





I dunno, waiting on second guy, I'm hoping 2nd guy's WAY cheaper.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, waiting on second guy, I'm hoping 2nd guy's WAY cheaper.



wire prices, accesories are generally about the same.......labor rate and figuring the labor correctly is usually where the difference is....


your welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dert=full of knowledge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

I enjoyed my lunch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

I ate too much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

ughhh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

He's finally come to his senses. [/QUOTE]



mudracing101 said:


> I ate too much.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> never mind.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> U was sposed to say, mud?


 I forgotted............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's like me. We don't pay no never mind. It's just a sweet surprise when it happens.


 that's right!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, i'mon spread da
> 
> 
> dert?


back atcha!  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=full of knowledge.


and useful and such too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's finally come to his senses.


[/quote]


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

How did that happen?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> How did that happen?



magic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> magic.



I already posted it one time before and it got deleted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I already posted it one time before and it got deleted.



you forgot to hit submit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

4 down. One mo to go this week. Only two,too,to,2,tu-tu next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 4 down. One mo to go this week. Only two,too,to,2,tu-tu next week.



Dancing nanners!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Electrician ever show up, Quackbro?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2015)

Well Quackbro you were right Peggy's is sho nuff good, and EE said thanks for finding his sock


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 4 down. One mo to go this week. Only two,too,to,2,tu-tu next week.



I'm jelly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Electrician ever show up, Quackbro?







noooooooooooo.







Wycliff said:


> Well Quackbro you were right Peggy's is sho nuff good, and EE said thanks for finding his sock


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> noooooooooooo.






That sux


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2015)

Muds a rocket scientists and a magician.  Man of many talents isn't he


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2015)

Quack,  whats wrong with your tricity?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well Quackbro you were right Peggy's is sho nuff good, and EE said thanks for finding his sock




Dang Quack, I appreciate you finding that lost sock for me  because I have been looking all over for that one.  Now I do have a matching pair for sure !!!!!!

Heck, I even got my weekly hug from Ms. Peggy herself.  Now that was worth the price of admission !!!!!!  

Wycliff and I chowed down and enjoyed three times more food than a normal human being should ever eat at one sitting.  Dang, it was so good that my tongue kept slapping my face all the way home too. 


Sorry that you got electrocuted....eeerrrhh, I mean couldn't make it today !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2015)

Quack I hear BOG knows a little about shocatircity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

pizza pizza


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Got my hair did today. Making list for camping trip. Going Saturday to look at a new camper found on s&s. We will see, but if we buy it she will have to wait a while to see Edisto.
Whoa, I just told yall my life history. Cody will be fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got my hair did today. Making list for camping trip. Going Saturday to look at a new camper found on s&s. We will see, but if we buy it she will have to wait a while to see Edisto.
> Whoa, I just told yall my life history. Cody will be fine.



If that's your life story, you got it made in the shade!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If that's your life story, you got it made in the shade!



Life is good right now Cheifbro. Things will change.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2015)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



whats up Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2015)

Just enjoying this fall like weather in the Bluegrass. I would rather be hot and fighting gnats in South Georgia though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2015)

Or fishing off the East coast of Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2015)

Apples should be getting ripe in North Georgia


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Apples should be getting ripe in North Georgia



 flop!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2015)

Friday has arrived at last  

I'll drink to that and there's no decaf Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin, BOG, and to the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers.

I've been up for about an hour and a half but I have been busy washing a load of shirts (so that I will have some to wear in Texas) and trying to pack everything that I need before heading westward.

It seems that every time that I go somewhere, I need to remember to pack more stuff.  Dang, surely have lots of paperwork to take with me too.  

Gobblin, the coffee has hit the spot and is keeping me awake so that I will get all of my stuff completed soon.


Quackbro missed out on a great tasting lunch yesterday for sure.  Wycliff and I had a meal fit for a KING and it was all FREE because we told the owner to just put it on Quack's account and he would be by there next week to pay it !!!!    

I hope that he learned how to hook up electricity yesterday without getting shocked too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Mornin youngins......

Appreciate that gobblein, much betta!

EE, when you headin out to Tejas?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

Morning folks and boy


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks and boy







Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Mornin, day shift or night?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins......
> 
> Appreciate that gobblein, much betta!
> 
> EE, when you headin out to Tejas?




Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Wycliff and Chief.



Chief, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning as I was able to get a super good deal on a round trip this time.  It cost me ONLY $ 213.20 total to Houston and back to Augusta.  I don't have to pay any baggage fees with Delta thankfully.  I checked fares for leaving on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday or even Sunday BUT I found most of those fares were around $400-$470 instead, so I was able to book this Saturday morning flight a lot cheaper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Wycliff and Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> Chief, I'm leaving early tomorrow morning as I was able to get a super good deal on a round trip this time.  It cost me ONLY $ 213.20 total to Houston and back to Augusta.  I don't have to pay any baggage fees with Delta thankfully.  I checked fares for leaving on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday or even Sunday BUT I found most of those fares were around $400-$470 instead, so I was able to book this Saturday morning flight a lot cheaper.



Man, that was a good deal Mike!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Mernin........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mernin........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin











Keebs said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, day shift or night?





Start nights tonight, think I work 6 nights


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


thought you'd like that!


Wycliff said:


> Start nights tonight, think I work 6 nights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Start nights tonight, think I work 6 nights



10-fo.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


Howyoudoin?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> thought you'd like that!



Someones feeling frisky today


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

Ain't no body gots firewood stacks like I got!!!! ..... Who am I kidding.... I'm about to go insane due to the overwhelming amount of freaking wood that I have!!! Folks in Alaska proly don't horde this much wood!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

It's frisky Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's frisky Friday.



Uh oh.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't no body gots firewood stacks like I got!!!! ..... Who am I kidding.... I'm about to go insane due to the overwhelming amount of freaking wood that I have!!! Folks in Alaska proly don't horde this much wood!!!!



Aint nothin wrong with that. We generally have a fire in the fireplace every day in the winter. I love my fireplace.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin wrong with that. We generally have a fire in the fireplace every day in the winter. I love my fireplace.



I know, I'm just ready to be done splitting it! Been working on it for 2 weeks come Sunday and you can't tell I've done anything! Stupid 100 yr old tree!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Someones feeling frisky today


 read what my sista from anotha mista said........


blood on the ground said:


> Ain't no body gots firewood stacks like I got!!!! ..... Who am I kidding.... I'm about to go insane due to the overwhelming amount of freaking wood that I have!!! Folks in Alaska proly don't horde this much wood!!!!


 I can't wait to have a fireplace/wood stove again!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's frisky Friday.


 and I haz surprise company coming!


blood on the ground said:


> Uh oh.....


skeered?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin wrong with that. We generally have a fire in the fireplace every day in the winter. I love my fireplace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Someones feeling frisky today



Did you see that lil kick in her buck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs = brighteyed and bushy tailed


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = brighteyed and bushy tailed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> read what my sista from anotha mista said........
> 
> I can't wait to have a fireplace/wood stove again!
> 
> ...



Ummmmm Keebs, if you know company is coming it aint no surprise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sho is a lot of hair lickin going on today.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of hair lickin going on today.



oh my..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of hair lickin going on today.



  


 too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh my..........



stpp stpp


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

I talked to Quack yesterday......last thing he told me was to tell my wife he say hey.....she'd know what it meant


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> I talked to Quack yesterday......last thing he told me was to tell my wife he say hey.....she'd know what it meant



Hey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.



hay


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

straw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sho is a lot of hey-ing going on today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

It's "TrippingBillies" birthday.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of hey-ing going on today.



How how how


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm so mad at Erika I could spit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not wasting my last day off waiting on electrician.


Dawn's off today.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh my..........



goodness.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

^^^^  mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Quack fixin to get his dranky drank on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.......



and whatnot.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

and things of that nature.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmm Keebs, if you know company is coming it aint no surprise.


granma is coming........ J doesn't know it.......... ssshhhhh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> granma is coming........ J doesn't know it.......... ssshhhhh



Secrets safe with me. I won't tell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and things of that nature.



such as......



Keebs said:


> granma is coming........ J doesn't know it.......... ssshhhhh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

We bout to haveta lock this un down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Grannma coming to visit Keebs and J don't know, shhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grannma coming to visit Keebs and J don't know, shhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Secrets safe with me. I won't tell.


I KNEW I could count on you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grannma coming to visit Keebs and J don't know, shhhhhhhhhh.


 Blabber mouth, I bet she heard that all the way down in Moultrie at her meeting, thanks for nuttin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I know, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Go to your room. NOW.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

lol-ing at Quack....dang idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> go to your room. now.




nooooooooooo.






rydert said:


> lol-ing at quack....dang idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Waiting on the wife to get ready so we can go eat a late dinna/early suppa...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go to your room. NOW.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

she be interfering wit my drankin time..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go to your room. NOW.





Done et all da paint chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





Whatchu laffin 'bout ??



Callin J NOW and tellin her grannyma coming on a surprise visit..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu laffin 'bout ??
> 
> 
> 
> Callin J NOW and tellin her grannyma coming on a surprise visit..


 You do & so HELP ME, I'll be calling Dawn!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

uh-oh


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

Quack gonna be in trouble......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Lok-R-Down dert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

start a new one Jeff fa fa.


----------

